# Sick cat



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Does anyone know or seen this before in cats of what could be wrong with my cat?

I've had him at the vet 5 times and they don't know what is wrong with him. They took some samples today for the lab and going to take bloods next week. They said if they can't find the problem it's best he gets put down and out of pain.

This is a picture of my poor cats face.








[/URL]"]http://[/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

bumping this as it was waiting for approval...I hope you find some answers for your kitty OP....


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am really sorry your poor little cat looks very sad and sore! I think to wait to have blood tests done next week if far too long to wait! you need this looked at by maybe a specialist as soon as possible! How long has he been like this? and what has the vet diagnosed and treated him with so far? I do hope someone might recognise and know what this skin problem is! Please keep looking in we have a couple of Vets that look in they might have seen the condition before! How old is he and does he have any medical history! A few more details might help.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

What's wrong with him? What are his symptoms? We have a few vets here who could answer your question even if it's difficult to give you answers without examining your poor baby.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Puritto, is it just the face? Or anywhere else on the body? Can you take your kitty to a different vet practice for a second opinion? The sooner the better!

I hope one of our friendly virtual vets will have an idea of how to get to the bottom of this condition.


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh... Poor kitty. It looks pretty bad in the photo, maybe a bit more of a description could help. 
It's not something I have ever seen, although the staining around the eyes and nose Fingers gets when her allergies get bad, it may look worse than it is. 
Is your kitty ok in themselves? Itching these areas a lot or anything? How long has it been like it?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think its rather defeatist of your vet to suggest having him pts, he should be referred to a specialist. Some further details would be helpful as its difficult to see exactly from the photo. If he's in pain, they should be taking bloods now, especially if you've been five times and I think I would be looking for a second opinion.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor boy - please don't pts until you have got a second opinion. Can you explain a bit more about how it started, is it painful to start with or was it itchy first, how long has he had it, have you seen any insects,what have the vets ruled out so far and things like that? It will help people to help you both.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor baby :sad:
I agree with everything the others have already said. If the vet says he is in pain I hope he has been prescribed pain relief whilst they test and find a cause 
We definitely need more information from you please 

PS. Also please ditch the flowers - no idea if they are poisonous or not but could be or cat could be allergic


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What area do you live.

I have seen this before but not this bad.

Please do not pts, I can help you with this but I am not allowed to make suggestion treatments here, I cant promise it will work but I would like to try.

I hope you live somewhere near me.

I would also like to send your cat photo to a specialist I know who may offer more advise to help you, but I would need your permission first.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ask your vet to blood test for Alopecia.

Please do not pts.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Ask your vet to blood test for Alopecia.
> 
> Please do not pts.


I hope the OP looks in soon and Shosh! She might have seen something like this before.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, i'm possibly way off the mark here but it looks like ear mite infestation gone mad.

What has the cat been tested for so far, what treatments have been tried so far.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Polski said:


> Ok, i'm possibly way off the mark here but it looks like ear mite infestation gone mad.
> 
> What has the cat been tested for so far, what treatments have been tried so far.


I did actually notice too how dirty the ears looked - surely a vet would have sorted ear mites straight away though


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope the OP comes back soon, with the cat I know who had something similar looking, it took many vet visits to diagnose.

Must admit, in the end, we treated the way we thought would help, and it worked, so I hope the same treatment would work with this poor cat.

Not being a vet I know I cant give advise here.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I did actually notice too how dirty the ears looked - surely a vet would have sorted ear mites straight away though


Yeah but a vet thats suggesting PTS when it appears its only just sent off lab work might not be that sht hot a vet IYKWIM


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Surely a vet would have already tried Hibiscrub and an antibiotic cream, also treated with Advocate for either flea allergy or ear mites.

If the OP is not too far from me, I would be happy to take this cat for a week and try treatments, I hate the thought of pts if this is just some allergy or skin condition.

I hope its nothing more serious.

Also, doesn't look as if the area has been cleaned with anything, that would be the first thing to do.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Also, doesn't look as if the area has been cleaned with anything, that would be the first thing to do.


Yeah, hence me thinking the vet is pretty clueless


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What exactly has your vet recommended/suggested the problem might be so far, and what tests have they done? Did your vet take skin scrapes as well as blood tests? 

It might be worth getting a second opinion.

This does look similar to mange, and some forms present themselves around the face, I believe, but this would easily be ruled in/out with testing.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the OP had to wait for his/her post to be approved, and in the meantime has logged off, maybe thinking nobody replied!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> I think the OP had to wait for his/her post to be approved, and in the meantime has logged off, maybe thinking nobody replied!


My thoughts exactly! X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> What area do you live.
> 
> I have seen this before but not this bad.
> 
> ...


Looking at the other photos on photo Bucket it might be too painful for the cat to try and clean his skin. It looks so sore.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree it looks extremely sore, but if you don't put anything on to treat it will only get worse.

What would need to be done as with a rescue I took, very similar, we had to give a pain relief first, wait for this to take affect then apply the treatment.

We do need more information so I hope the OP comes back soon.

If after pain relief it is still sore, cleaning under sedation would be a better option.

I think the problem may be it is irritating so the cat rubs it more and more which makes it worse and more painful.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is there any way of getting a message to the OP to come back?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't think there is, I tried before with another thread.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have just PM'd Canuckjill to ask if there is any way to inform the OP.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> > I think the problem may be it is irritating so the cat rubs it more and more which makes it worse and more painful.
> 
> 
> I agree CC, those were my thoughts too. In which case you would think a vet would have given a steroid injection to reduce the itching.
> ...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Can anyone contact her through Photo bucket? X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I have just PM'd Canuckjill to ask if there is any way to inform the OP.


Good thinking! it's upsetting, all these posts and we can't contact the OP so none the wiser or able to help!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Ive been looking at the pictures...it looks like severe feline acne but feline acne is typically on the chin??

Poor kitty, I'm sure the answer is out there and not too far away. I hope the OP doesn't let the vet give up on him too soon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OP is now online, lets hope we get some more information and get this poorly cat better.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes please if you can you can Send the photo. I live in Scotland.

It's been going on for months I've been to 3 different vets. 
He was on medication steroids and antibiotics that helped but it just keeps coming back. 
They thought he was elergic to food but he wasn't then they thought he might have some sort of flee allergy but he doesnt. They gave me ear drops as they said it could be mites right down his ears. Ive to go back in a week for the skin results.

He is still a happy wee cat and stills runs around and plays but he must be in pain... 
He is 10 months still a baby 



catcoonz said:


> What area do you live.
> 
> I have seen this before but not this bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Polski said:


> Ive been looking at the pictures...it looks like severe feline acne but feline acne is typically on the chin??
> 
> Poor kitty, I'm sure the answer is out there and not too far away. I hope the OP doesn't let the vet give up on him too soon


It started as acne on his chin


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What ear drops have you used? Canaural is very good for ear mites. Have you cleaned out the ears with cotton pads a day after treatment to removed all the gunk?


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Purrito said:


> It started as acne on his chin


ah...whats the treatment for feline acne? What food and water bowls does he have...apparently plastic is known to cause problems.

Do you remember what steroids and antibiotics hes had. What dose and for how long.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you pass your email to me please, I would like to send you some things for you to apply for 14 days, I am sure this will work. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Started as Acne on chin, this is good news for me to hear, I am sure my method of treatment will give your cat a fully recovery.

Does your cat let you touch the head area?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh poor little guy. Once ears are clean Thornit is good to keep them that way 
THE ORIGINAL THORNIT POWDER for ITCHY or SORE EARS 20g CANKER POWDER | eBay
I do hope a long term solution is found real soon x


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Ang2 said:


> What ear drops have you used? Canaural is very good for ear mites. Have you cleaned out the ears with cotton pads a day after treatment to removed all the gunk?


I've got canural ear drops for him twice a day. Very hard to clean with cotton wool he doesn't like the drops as it is and cowards away


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please let me send you some cream and trust me, I have dealt with this before, it will work.

You must carry on with the ear treatment, squirt as much as you can right inside then massage deep in the ear, use cotton wool shaped like a long sausage to remove most of the dirt.

Wish I lived nearer.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Can you pass your email to me please, I would like to send you some things for you to apply for 14 days, I am sure this will work. xx


How do I send you a private mail ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you cant until 26 posts but I will private message you now.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Started as Acne on chin, this is good news for me to hear, I am sure my method of treatment will give your cat a fully recovery.
> 
> Does your cat let you touch the head area?


Yeah he lets me touch the head area


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's good, so we can start the treatment.

Go to your visitor messages, my email is there for you.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Polski said:


> ah...whats the treatment for feline acne? What food and water bowls does he have...apparently plastic is known to cause problems.
> 
> Do you remember what steroids and antibiotics hes had. What dose and for how long.


I can't remember sorry. He was on both steridos and antibiotics for 10days. His face was cleared up but after a few days it was back. Then for 1month he was on steroids.


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Purrito... stick around, you will get lots of support and advice on here and we would like to know how your boy is getting on, especially as Catcoonz seems to have something that could help.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> I've got canural ear drops for him twice a day. Very hard to clean with cotton wool he doesn't like the drops as it is and cowards away


No matter if he struggles or cowers away you will have to be quite firm with him. He has to be treated for his own sake! Take deep breaths and do what you have to do. I'm sure Catcoonz will be able to help so please give her a chance! Nothing else us working for him! Wishing him well soon. X is he a pure white cat normally? Does he sit in the sun a lot?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You have to stick around then in 2 weeks post a photo, I will not be defeated and I never give up.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry for firing questions like this...

What food is he on, has it been suggested to try different foods. Grain free etc?


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Soozi said:


> No matter if he struggles or cowers away you will have to be quite firm with him. He has to be treated for his own sake! Take deep breaths and do what you have to do. I'm sure Catcoonz will be able to help so please give her a chance! Nothing else us working for him! Wishing him well soon. X is he a pure white cat normally? Does he sit in the sun a lot?


He's an indoor cat he hasn't even had his jabs yet because of his problems


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Polski said:


> Sorry for firing questions like this...
> 
> What food is he on, has it been suggested to try different foods. Grain free etc?


He's been eating purina pro plan


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Purrito said:


> He's been eating purina pro plan





> This Pro Plan Cat food offers your pet a fantastic collection of ingredients that are definitely both nutritious and tasty.
> High in protein and made with real meats and rice, *this feed is also rich in carbohydrates*


Cats are obligate carnivores so do not need food rich in carbs. Especially not from corn or wheat gluten.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is he on dry only? I would personally feed a good quality wet food.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, lost internet connection.

Back now.

Ok, I know its difficult to trust a stranger especially when you have been to the vets many times but please try and trust me on this.

I cant offer advise on food, that's not my area, all I can do is help with a treatment plan.

Just to keep everybody in the loop, I have now emailed the OP with a treatment plan, I also have a stud boy who suffers from feline acne, I use the same method on him, so completely safe.

If others can advise on food this would be a great help.

Plastic bowls, get rid of, they harbour bacteria, use stainless steel bowls.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, have an address now, will share the treatment plan after it has worked.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, lost internet connection.
> 
> Back now.
> 
> ...


I read online about the bowls they are now in the bin.
What about his litter trey that is plastic.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Litter tray is fine to be plastic, it is just the bowls. 

I have packed everything up now so will post 1st class in the morning.

Please keep us all updated.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> I read online about the bowls they are now in the bin.
> What about his litter trey that is plastic.


If you haven't got metal bowls to hand then just use a saucer or a shallow glass dish. I would put your trust in Catcoonz! I have a good feeling about this! See you all tomorrow! X


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Soozi said:


> If you haven't got metal bowls to hand then just use a saucer or a shallow glass dish. I would put your trust in Catcoonz! I have a good feeling about this! See you all tomorrow! X


Some say ceramic is better than metal anyway but either are better than plastic in this case


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ask your vet or specialist to look into a condition called *Pemphigus Folliaceous*. I know a cat who suffers from this and was diagnosed and treated for many other things before this was diagnosed. That cat suffered for years and I was appalled many times that the owner did not have him put to sleep. However after this final diagnosis and treatment, he looks like a completely different cat and is no longer suffering.

I don't know if this is what your cat has, or how to treat it, but it's worth looking into.

(in the thread about this other cat, there is a picture from a Pemphigus Folliaceous page that looks exactly like your kitty. The person never posted any links though, so you can do some searching yourself.)

Ass for food, you need to put him on a low carb canned food. And you might try a novel protein.

Glass dishes, not plastic or metal (stainless steel also holds bacteria)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm looking in with interest and empathy Purrito..I really hope CC can help with the problem, if anyone can she will...desperately want your cat to get well quickly! 

So glad you have come here to the forum for help....it's a wonderful place for both physical and mental support..there's a lot of lovely caring people here...

CC please let me know how you get on with treatment plan - Grace has a single blackhead on her chin - no comparison to Purrito of course - but it's getting worse. Will get some hibiscrub and wash tomorrow. H, H, and G all have Cath Kidston plastic baby bowls for wet food, washed in dishwasher; only Grace has a spot though. She definitely arrived with it but I haven't been able to get rid so far. What antibiotic cream do you suggest?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

? I seem to have lost my post. Fortunately I saved it before posting (I learned to do that long ago after too many lost posts!)

Ask your vet or specialist to look into a condition called *Pemphigus Folliaceous.* I know a cat who suffers from this and was diagnosed and treated for many other things before this was diagnosed. That cat suffered for years and I was appalled many times that the owner did not have him put to sleep. However after this final diagnosis and treatment, he looks like a completely different cat and is no longer suffering.

I don't know if this is what your cat has, or how to treat it, but it's worth looking into.

(in the thread about this other cat, there is a picture from a Pemphigus Folliaceous page that looks exactly like your kitty. The person never posted any links though, so you can do some searching yourself.)

As for food, you need to put him on a low carb canned food. And you might try a novel protein.

Glass dishes, not plastic or metal (stainless steel also holds bacteria)


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

lorilu said:


> ? I seem to have lost my post. Fortunately I saved it before posting (I learned to do that long ago after too many lost posts!)
> 
> Ask your vet or specialist to look into a condition called *Pemphigus Folliaceous.* I know a cat who suffers from this and was diagnosed and treated for many other things before this was diagnosed. That cat suffered for years and I was appalled many times that the owner did not have him put to sleep. However after this final diagnosis and treatment, he looks like a completely different cat and is no longer suffering.
> 
> ...


Your post is on the previous page lol


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> -
> 
> 
> > Grace has a single blackhead on her chin - no comparison to Purrito of course - but it's getting worse. Will get some hibiscrub and wash tomorrow. H, H, and G all have Cath Kidston plastic baby bowls for wet food, washed in dishwasher; only Grace has a spot though. She definitely arrived with it but I haven't been able to get rid so far. What antibiotic cream do you suggest?
> ...


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Just one thought, are you using any household sprays, fresheners or cleaning products that might be a problem? Things like Febreze and those sticks in jars are pretty lethal to humans,have been known to burn cats skin. Artifical perfumes in laundry products and other cleaning solutions can be potent (some of them give me headaches, nausea and sore eyes) like laminate sprays for floors, Flash liquid, that sort of thing.

If this is allergy related it might be worth looking into removing toxins from the environment, as well as his diet and treatment plan. 

You would need to revise your household cleaning and look at your home to see if there is something that could be hurting him.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Watching this thread with interest.... please do keep us posted


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

HuckyBuck, agree with others, try the salt water first and if that fails I will suggest something else for you. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Also on the cats tail, so my first guess of Alopecia is more likely to be correct, this will be picked up via blood tests, the treatment medication the vet would give for this is expensive, is your cat insured.

Will look up the medication required for this but as it is immunity issues your cat would likely need to be on this for life, please don't despair though, the treatment plan will get your cat looking better with the sores gone but if it is immunity the issue will come back without the medication.

Off to the post office now so will be back soon.

Lets just get your cat feeling more comfortable with the plan and get the sores gone, but you must continue with bloods from the vet.

If your vet needs any information on the condition I can get access to medical records of the other cat I treated, so just let me know.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Since you are in Scotland, if you are not too far from Glasgow or Edinburgh and can afford it (or have insurance) a referral to the Royal Dick Vet or University of Glasgows School of Veterinary Medicine might be what is needed, since your vets all seem to be stumped.

I took Max to the Royal Dick. It wasn't cheap by any means but without it he probably wouldn't be with me now. Thankfully the medical treatment worked and he didn't need the equally expensive and major surgery!

The follow-up was fantastic, several phone calls and an email or two. I was never left wondering what I should do next.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Since you are in Scotland, if you are not too far from Glasgow or Edinburgh and can afford it (or have insurance) a referral to the Royal Dick Vet or University of Glasgows School of Veterinary Medicine might be what is needed, since your vets all seem to be stumped.
> 
> I took Max to the Royal Dick. It wasn't cheap by any means but without it he probably wouldn't be with me now. Thankfully the medical treatment worked and he didn't need the equally expensive and major surgery!
> 
> The follow-up was fantastic, several phone calls and an email or two. I was never left wondering what I should do next.


I live in Edinburgh. No he is not insurerd
My cat is at the Braid Vets Hospital in mayfield (have you heard of it?) I've just phoned them up they said they don't want to see him in for 2weeks for bloods because he had an injection of steroids 2weeks ago and it lasts 6weeks I told the vet his face has got worse and he's in pain so I'm going on Saturday when I'm off work.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Confused .... if the steroid was done 2 weeks ago and it lasts 6 weeks, that makes 4 weeks until bloods will be done and not 2 weeks.

Your cat does need a blood test as this will rule out immunity, I do think it is immunity and until bloods are done and you get the results your vet isn going to go down the lines of immunity.

When I find out the medication and the correct term of what I think it is please ask your vet if there is a possibility of starting this medication now.

Why has the vet not given pain relief?

To be honest, I would go with the vet OS has suggested, your vet doesn't sound that great.

If I remember correctly the medication needed would cost around £72 per bottle which I think lasts a month. I will double check this though but please do still get veterinary advise on all that is posted.

Have posted your parcel to you now so you should receive this tomorrow.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

im sorry i havent read the whole post as im just on my way out so someone may have already mentioned this but could it be a dust mite allergy, theres a small picture on this site which looks similar
FAQs about house dust mite and storage mite allergies

also my aunt took in a foster dog with demodex?? mange which looked a lot like this too. I wasnt sure if cats could get it but a quick google says they can.
Feline Mange


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

If it is Feline Mange wouldn't it have passed onto my other cat and my dog?


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Since you are in Scotland, if you are not too far from Glasgow or Edinburgh and can afford it (or have insurance) a referral to the Royal Dick Vet or University of Glasgows School of Veterinary Medicine might be what is needed, since your vets all seem to be stumped.
> 
> I took Max to the Royal Dick. It wasn't cheap by any means but without it he probably wouldn't be with me now. Thankfully the medical treatment worked and he didn't need the equally expensive and major surgery!
> 
> The follow-up was fantastic, several phone calls and an email or two. I was never left wondering what I should do next.


Vet School home | The Royal (Dick) School of Veterinary Studies Is this the royal dick vet? Also do they let you pay up as it sounds expensive


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

It depends what type of mange but not all are contagious. I have a dog that suffers with demodectic mange and none of my other 8 animals have been affected.

If he has got worse since having the steroid injection then it could well be something like mange as steroids suppress the immune system which allows the mites to take a hold.

Please ask your vet for a referral. Since we took our dog to see a dermatologies, we have got to the bottom of his issues and he has now been given the all clear. Its taken us 6 years to get to this point, but only 3 months under the specialist.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

LostSoul said:


> im sorry i havent read the whole post as im just on my way out so someone may have already mentioned this but could it be a dust mite allergy, theres a small picture on this site which looks similar
> FAQs about house dust mite and storage mite allergies
> 
> also my aunt took in a foster dog with demodex mange which looked a lot like this too. I wasnt sure if cats could get it but a quick google says they can.
> Feline Mange


That picture of mange does look very much like purrito's cat but surely the vet would have known straight away if it was! I hope Shosh looks in soon


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Purrito said:


> Vet School home | The Royal (Dick) School of Veterinary Studies Is this the royal dick vet? Also do they let you pay up as it sounds expensive


It might sound expensive, but in the long run it might be a lot cheaper for you. We have spent thousands and thousands on our dog, and the specialist treatment (including consultations) cost around 1k, which in comparison to what we have paid over the years in lotions, potions, vet fees and treatments is really a drop in the ocean.

Can you contact them and ask them if they would consider a payment plan? We ended up having to use a credit card for Harvey's treatment.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't want to hijack thread - so just a thank you to to Chillminx and CC for advice xx

Purrito I will be following this thread in the background and really hoping you poor cats gets better quickly. Thinking of you.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Soozi said:


> That picture of mange does look very much like purrito's cat but surely the vet would have known straight away if it was! I hope Shosh looks in soon


I would have hoped so, but we don't know what tests have been done. Mange (at least demodectic) is just determined by skin scrapes and these can definitely be done by the vet. I'm not sure what other forms of mange present themselves in cats.

It could even be thyroid issues (this is the underlying cause of my dogs demodex). Thyroid problems can present many issues with organs, including the skin. The thyroid is really complex and tests aren't that easy to read so not all vets know how to really properly read them.

All of this is just speculation though based on the very limited knowledge, and one picture that we have. A specialist should be able to get to the bottom of the issue fairly quickly  JMO


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Purrito said:


> Vet School home | The Royal (Dick) School of Veterinary Studies Is this the royal dick vet? Also do they let you pay up as it sounds expensive


That's them. I have a feeling it's payment at the time of treatment, plus you must have a referral from your vet but you could ring them to find out for sure. The initial consultation was only part of the cost with Max - in all it was almost £1,000. The consultation was very through, lasted about 45 minutes as a student took the history and then the consultant came in and we went through it all again which I found very helpful. There was no rushing, I felt I got my money's worth. Max also had an ultrasound scan and X-rays (I think they sedated him for those) plus an anaesthetic for an enema plus an overnight (it was too much to go back again) plus a wee bottle of expensive medication. He came home with a naked tummy and sides.

I live in Fife so I don't know the vets in Edinburgh at all. All I can say is that I thought the Royal Dick were the bee's knees. They have a Feline clinic, specialists in feline medicine, and iCatCare sponsor one of their feline specialists - I have no idea if it's the nurse, the head or the professor.

I also had no doubt that the people I saw adored cats.

http://www.ed.ac.uk/polopoly_fs/1.101278!/fileManager/Dick-Vet_Feline-Clinic.pdf


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

LouiseH said:


> I would have hoped so, but we don't know what tests have been done. Mange (at least demodectic) is just determined by skin scrapes and these can definitely be done by the vet. I'm not sure what other forms of mange present themselves in cats.
> 
> It could even be thyroid issues (this is the underlying cause of my dogs demodex). Thyroid problems can present many issues with organs, including the skin. The thyroid is really complex and tests aren't that easy to read so not all vets know how to really properly read them.
> 
> All of this is just speculation though based on the very limited knowledge, and one picture that we have. A specialist should be able to get to the bottom of the issue fairly quickly  JMO


If you look again at purrito's original post the photo bucket link shows more photos of her boy! See what you think. It is speculation I agree.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Purrito said:


> If it is Feline Mange wouldn't it have passed onto my other cat and my dog?


The type of mange my aunts foster dog has isnt contagious, she has other rescue dogs in her home and was told there was no threat and so far none of the others are showing any symptoms...and with the treatment theres been a huge improvement in the dogs fur and skin condition in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Soozi said:


> That picture of mange does look very much like purrito's cat but surely the vet would have known straight away if it was! I hope Shosh looks in soon


There is a photo of purrito's cat on the photo bucket link of her cat before he had this problem. He is all white with one green eye and one blue he is so beautiful I do hope his skin can be restored to that condition. X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CC, sorry, I just wanted to mention in passing that the term Feline Alopecia just means hair loss (or baldness). It can be caused by one of a number of different reasons. e.g. cortisone excess, demodectic mange, eosinophilic granuloma, feline endocrine alopecia, hypERthyroidism, hypOthyroidism, psychogenic alopecia, ringworm, stud tail. If the cause of the alopecia can be identified (not always straightforward), then the right treatment can be prescribed.

Cat Hair Loss Causes: Diseases and Symptoms

Not saying that your cream won't help Purrito's cat, and I very much hope it does, as that would be wonderful! Certainly worth a try!  But if by chance it doesn't help, then it could be because it is not exactly right for this particular case.

Purrito - what exactly is the provisional diagnosis the vet has made ? Does he/she say your cat has dermatitis? If so has the drug Atopica been suggested as a treatment?


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> That's them. I have a feeling it's payment at the time of treatment, plus you must have a referral from your vet but you could ring them to find out for sure. The initial consultation was only part of the cost with Max - in all it was almost £1,000. The consultation was very through, lasted about 45 minutes as a student took the history and then the consultant came in and we went through it all again which I found very helpful. There was no rushing, I felt I got my money's worth. Max also had an ultrasound scan and X-rays (I think they sedated him for those) plus an anaesthetic for an enema plus an overnight (it was too much to go back again) plus a wee bottle of expensive medication. He came home with a naked tummy and sides.
> 
> I live in Fife so I don't know the vets in Edinburgh at all. All I can say is that I thought the Royal Dick were the bee's knees. They have a Feline clinic, specialists in feline medicine, and iCatCare sponsor one of their feline specialists - I have no idea if it's the nurse, the head or the professor.
> 
> ...


There is no way I could afford £1000 up front for that vet.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> There is no way I could afford £1000 up front for that vet.


Most people could not afford that sort of money! lets hope we can find out what it is and the correct treatment before going down that route. Hopefully you will have CC¡s parcel by tomorrow to try. I keep meaning to ask what your cat's name is?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CM, Thank you for your post, I knew what I meant but didn't have the correct terms and was concerned about the cat being pts.

The medication I was thinking of is Atopica for cats, the cat who had similar symptoms, looks almost identical was given this medication and 3 days later made a full recovery, I needed to clarify what he medication was called but knew it began with A.

Anyway, when dealing with this problem on a cat the vet also recommended the use of Hibiscrub to wash the area clean, then apply Chloramphenicol ointment, now I know this is for eyes in humans but a specialist had agreed it would not harm to use this, we did use it and the results was fantastic.

Of course, no diagnoses can be confirmed until blood tests have been done, the OP knows they must continue with veterinary advise and have these tests done, but in the meantime I thought lets get the cream on, ask the vet about the use of Atopica and make the cat more comfortable until tests hopefully gives a result and then take it from there.

I have emailed the photo to a vet who helped with the cat who had similar symptoms, been told these options are worth a try, as long as the owner understands blood/skin tests are done.

When we had the cat in care he was also given steroids which cleared up, I am hopeful the treatment will help this cat.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Most people could not afford that sort of money! lets hope we can find out what it is and the correct treatment before going down that route. Hopefully you will have CC¡s parcel by tomorrow to try. I keep meaning to ask what your cat's name is?


He is called Purrito  this was a few months back before everything went wrong


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, he is adorable!!!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> <snip>
> 
> as long as the owner understands blood/skin tests are done.
> 
> <snip>


It might be helpful to say exactly which blood & skin tests.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Purrito, your kitty is so beautiful and will recover. I believe in the power of positive thinking and in CC  
Sending you hugs and healing vibes for your cat xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Not all referral centres ask for money upfront. The University of Liverpool at Leahurst Campus near Chester will not ask for money up front provided you have an insurance company they approve of. It's always worth checking to see if you have one close by with a similar policy.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> Not all referral centres ask for money upfront. The University of Liverpool at Leahurst Campus near Chester will not ask for money up front provided you have an insurance company they approve of. It's always worth checking to see if you have one close by with a similar policy.


Unfortunately purrito lives in Scotland and does not have insurance. CC has send her a parcel of her remedy to try we are hoping to see an improvement.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> He is called Purrito  this was a few months back before everything went wrong


Awww I'm in love! He is the cutest boy!:001_wub: we have to get him better x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Purrito is so cute. I hope he will feel better soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Would have been helpful had the vet said which blood/skin tests to have done, I will ask on Monday when I go to the vet as this vet is now taking a few days off, I will get an answer though then post.

Beautiful boy, he will look like this again, try to stay positive, I will do all I can to help you, I just wish I lived nearer so I could care for him just for 2 weeks.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a wild idea and I have no idea if it might work. Would any of the veterinary colleges in Scotland have a small animal hospital offering free advice and/or reasonably priced appointments - if still needed?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Would have been helpful had the vet said which blood/skin tests to have done, I will ask on Monday when I go to the vet as this vet is now taking a few days off, I will get an answer though then post.
> 
> Beautiful boy, he will look like this again, try to stay positive, I will do all I can to help you, I just wish I lived nearer so I could care for him just for 2 weeks.


CC, I don't know what this forum would do without you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> CC, I don't know what this forum would do without you


Members would probably have a quiet life


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I see shosh is online! She might be able to advise.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Purrito is such a gorgeous young cat - I truly hope through the powers of this forum and the vets he can become the healthy boy he used to be - best wishes to you xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Whoa, what a thread! Poor Purrito (great name, BTW) looks dead sore, bless him. 

I'm assuming this skin is also very itchy, right? There are a few things that can cause itchy faces in cats, all of which I think have popped up in this thread. The trick is trying to work out which one (or combination) is going on. And this is tricky, my head is spinning from this thread!

Here is my list of differentials for cats with itchy faces:

*Common*
Food allergy - always top of the list for me!
Ringworm
Ear mites
Bacterial infection ('acne')
Atopic dermatitis ('allergy')
*
Less common, but possible*
FOPS - feline orofacial pain syndrome
_Sarcoptes_ (fox mange)
_Demodex_ (demodectic mange)
Yeast infection
Pemphigus foliaceus
DLE (lupus)

So, going back to the 'common' list, what has already been ruled out?

Well, ear mites seem less likely if Purrito's been on appropriate ear drops (Canaural and Surolan are two examples) for an appropriate length of time (at least three weeks). I assume the vets haven't seen any mites when they've looked down his ears, or under the microscope in wax samples?

I don't know if the samples the vet has taken also included hairs for fungal culture, to rule out ringworm. Ringworm can sometimes (but not always) be diagnosed with a Wood's Lamp as well. It can take weeks for fungal cultures to come back to rule in or out ringworm. I think the fact that Purrito responded so well to antibiotics makes ringworm less likely, but given how common it is I'd still want it ruled out.

Bacterial infection is a given. You say his skin cleared up with antibiotics. BUT the problem returns. Why? Some possibilities:
1. The infection has not been treated for long enough (ten days is a VERY short course of antibiotics for a skin infection. I'd be looking at weeks - in a nasty case like this, possibly 4-6 weeks.
2. There is something underlying the infection which has not been addressed, hence skin infection will keep setting in.
3. Both of the above.

That leaves us with allergic skin disease. The allergy could be to dust mites, flea saliva, pollens etc (atopic dermatitis) or it could be to food. It is important to note that allergic skin disease is not curable. It is usually manageable, however.

Diagnosing allergic skin disease requires:
- an exclusion of other causes - rule out ringworm, parasites, infection and food allergy.
AND
- an intradermal skin test (ideally), usually carried out by a veterinary dermatologist. It involves injecting small amounts of allergen under the cat's skin (under sedation) and seeing which ones cause a skin reaction.
OR
- a blood test, which can be carried out by any vet but is arguably less reliable than the skin test.

Diagnosing a food allergy requires a food trial (DON'T be talked into blood tests for food allergy - waste of money and time!). A food trial is hard work; the cat must be on a novel protein food for 8-12 weeks minimum, with NOTHING else. No treats, no mice, no morsels picked up off the floor. Commercial hydrolysed diets such as Hills z/d are also available which are sometimes easier than novel protein diets - not something I'd recommend in general but for a limited time to diagnose a medical condition I'm not too worried.

The other list contains some weird and wonderfuls. Other parasites such as _Sarcoptes_ are usually well controlled with the use of a suitable ectoparasiticide such as Advocate. The likes of _Demodex_ and yeast infections would generally send me looking for some underlying problem as well - hyperthyroidism (unlikely in a cat of Purrito's age), pancreatitis, liver disease, FIV/FeLV, lymphoma etc. FOPS is a tricky one and a subject all by itself; this is more common in oriental breeds such as Burmese, Tonkinese, Siamese etc. Pemphigus, lupus etc are often treatable but require a biopsy to diagnose them.

So, I agree - ideally you'd head off to a dermatologist right about now. This won't be cheap, and with Purrito uninsured I think the vet schools would not be a realistic option. They do generally ask for payment up front.

So Plan B would be to ask your vet to _speak_ to a specialist instead. They can call up a dermatologist and send photos of Purrito to them, asking for advice. There are also dermatology helplines available to vets... I've not used one before (I tend to ring Claire McArdle the dermatologist if I'm stuck, as she is always very lovely to me), but my colleague used one and said they were helpful.

In the meantime?

Well, I think that a good parasite treatment such as Advocate every 4 weeks is a given; it will control ear mites, fleas, _Sarcoptes_ and _Demodex_. May as well cover your bases there.

I think it's worth ruling out ringworm, if this is not already one of the tests pending.

It's up to the vet to re-assess Purrito and decide if he needs more antibiotics at this point. I think a longer course than ten days may be worth a try.

Ultimately I think you need to decide whether to pursue further diagnostics - which will involve bloods and intradermal testing, biopsy etc - or try trialling treatment for allergy instead. If money were no object I'd be going for bloods, FIV/FeLV testing, biopsy, allergy testing and food trial, because this is a nasty case and has been rumbling on and I'd want an answer. But I can appreciate costs may be limiting, in which case I think trialling treatment for allergy is reasonable, provided infection is kept under control and parasites have been covered.

So, say we're gonna try and treat the (presumed) allergy. What do we try?

1. Steroids - obviously these seem to work, but they do have side effects. In the short term it's not too serious - increased hunger and thirst, peeing more. In the long term, however, the side effects bother me. Long term steroid use can lead to weight gain, an increased risk of diabetes, and immunosuppression. Not good for kitties!

2. Atopica - this has been mentioned already. It's relatively new for cats, compared to dogs. It has an immunosuppressant action, making it effective for allergies and immune-mediated diseases. I like to test for FIV and FeLV - and preferably Toxo as well - before I use it in kitties.

3. Anti-histamines - these are not licensed for cats, but can be helpful. The main side effect is drowsiness.

4. EFAs (essential fatty acids) - such as salmon oil. These help the skin barrier and have anti-inflammatory effects. If you decide to pursue a food trial, the fish oil will have to go unfortunately.

Be prepared to attempt a food trial and pursue a biopsy if all this doesn't work. I certainly wouldn't be considering PTS at this point if Purrito is well in himself and coping okay.

Please let us know how you get on. This sounds like a tough case. Don't lose heart, please don't give up xxxx

And I'm dying to know what CC's remedy is!


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Shosh - I think we were all waiting with baited breath for your input!  I think we are all dying to know what CC's remedy is.

Purrito is such a beautiful little kitty, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Finfendy said:


> Shosh - I think we were all waiting with baited breath for your input!  *I think we are all dying to know what CC's remedy is.*
> 
> Purrito is such a beautiful little kitty, I hope he gets better soon.


CC mixes it all up in a big cauldron! It's love, kindness and patience and a splash of her secret ingredient!

Yes I was also hoping (praying) that Shosh would look in on this thread it's very reassuring that there are treatment options to explore once we know what it is.

I would like to ask you Shosh if you think that white cats are more susceptible to skin conditions? I only ask because I had a white cat years ago that had a very bad allergy to fleas and even though she always got her drops her skin was nearly always dry and flaky.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Give me 2 weeks then I will reveal all, whether it works or not.

Glad Atopica and Advocate is on the list, Atopica works very well in 3 days of treatment.

If it doesn't work I will look a fool but at least I tried, but it will work, has in the past and will do again.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Soozi said:


> CC mixes it all up in a big cauldron! It's love, kindness and patience and a splash of her secret ingredient!
> 
> Yes I was also hoping (praying) that Shosh would look in on this thread it's very reassuring that there are treatment options to explore once we know what it is.
> 
> I would like to ask you Shosh if you think that white cats are more susceptible to skin conditions? I only ask because I had a white cat years ago that had a very bad allergy to fleas and even though she always got her drops her skin was nearly always dry and flaky.


Apart from squamous cell carcinoma, I'm not aware of any link!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Give me 2 weeks then I will reveal all, whether it works or not.
> 
> Glad Atopica and Advocate is on the list, Atopica works very well in 3 days of treatment.
> 
> If it doesn't work I will look a fool but at least I tried, but it will work, has in the past and will do again.


You wont look a fool for trying to help.

Shoshanna, do you know if eurax is safe for use on cats. Its such a great cream to stop the itch that its pretty much kicked my eczema and dermatitis as it breaks the itch scratch itch infection itch scratch itch cycle. Just thinking if a kitty is aggravating a condition (not necessarily this case) by over washing/rubbing that eurax or similar would be beneficial


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

So much great advice already given that I have not much else to offer.
OP, I would recommend getting some Colloidal silver which you can use as a skin wash to gently sooth the sore areas. It has anti bacterial and anti fungal action too so can help the localised problem if not the underlying issue. I know it really helped Woody who had a nasty mixture of Ringworm, bacterial skin infection and earmites.
I believe that Leucillin could also be useful topically.
I cannot wait to see the lovely Purrito restored to health and beauty. 
Home - Colloidal Silver UK
Leucillin - the most powerful, non-toxic, non-irritant antiseptic spray for animals


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for stepping in yet again Shosh with such comprehensive information  Hope some of it helps Purrito.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I am likely in a minority here but personally I would NOT be trying home remedies or even veterinary medicines sent to me from a stranger on the internet! 

A diagnosis by a VET is needed in my opinion.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have the knowledge that CC or other members but I was wondering about allergies that have been mentioned! Purrito is there anything in the house that you use on a regular basis? Spray polish, air freshener, washing powders,deodorants, hair products, hand and body creams etc. plants? I noticed you had some flowers in a vase do you normally have flowers? I hope you can start CC's remedy today. Keeping everything crossed for little Purrito! X
Just an after thought! Don't use perfumed soaps or creams and then touch little Purrito and stop using any aerosols.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just to ensure everybody, I have not sent any veterinary medications, what I have sent can be purchased easily from any chemist.

The OP knows to ask their own vet which they have done.

Nothing I have sent is harmful and I have used this for my own cats and the rescue cats with good results where at the time I also had recommended by my own vet.

I have not sent a cure, only something which will soothe the sores but I do have to point out CCC post in that veterinary advise must always be sought.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm not sure whether this has already been mentioned as I haven't read every single post in this thread. I did notice that in the original photo of Purrito, she was stood next to a vase which contained chrysanthemums.

I recently discovered that these are toxic to some degree. My own cat took a bite from a chrysanthemum and was sick shortly after. Could toxins from flowers be involved. ?

By the way, I normally keep any flowers given to me inside a glass fronted cabinet so that they can be seen but not accessed by my cat. Unfortunately , on this occaision I was given so many that I could not put them all behind glass. Following the incident mentioned above I will never again put flowers where my cat can access them.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Forester said:


> I'm not sure whether this has already been mentioned as I haven't read every single post in this thread. I did notice that in the original photo of Purrito, she was stood next to a vase which contained chrysanthemums.
> 
> I recently discovered that these are toxic to some degree. My own cat took a bite from a chrysanthemum and was sick shortly after. Could toxins from flowers be involved. ?
> 
> By the way, I normally keep any flowers given to me inside a glass fronted cabinet so that they can be seen but not accessed by my cat. Unfortunately , on this occaision I was given so many that I could not put them all behind glass. Following the incident mentioned above I will never again put flowers where my cat can access them.


I mentioned the flowers at the beginning but I think my comment was missed


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> I mentioned the flowers at the beginning but I think my comment was missed


I thought that it may have been covered but didn't see any mention of toxins from flowers . I agree that your suggestion must have been missed moggie 14. You were quicker to come forward with this suggestion than I was.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Polski said:


> You wont look a fool for trying to help.
> 
> Shoshanna, do you know if eurax is safe for use on cats. Its such a great cream to stop the itch that its pretty much kicked my eczema and dermatitis as it breaks the itch scratch itch infection itch scratch itch cycle. Just thinking if a kitty is aggravating a condition (not necessarily this case) by over washing/rubbing that eurax or similar would be beneficial


I've heard of its use in cases of _Demodex_ in cats, so it is used. There is no official safety profile for it though. I can't imagine any serious effects from using it, but I've never had cause to use it personally.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I've heard of its use in cases of _Demodex_ in cats, so it is used. There is no official safety profile for it though. I can't imagine any serious effects from using it, but I've never had cause to use it personally.


Cheers for the reply.

I didn't think it could be particularly poisonous as i've woken to Jasper licking my hands often enough when I was using it for dermatitis...there's something in it he loves!

It really does stop any itches...brilliant stuff!...or maybe the cat saliva cured me....hmmmm


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Forester said:


> I thought that it may have been covered but didn't see any mention of toxins from flowers . I agree that your suggestion must have been missed moggie 14. You were quicker to come forward with this suggestion than I was.


To be honest I didn't mention it again because I thought it looked like something much more than a problem with flowers. If it were me I'd remove them anyway just to be sure


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Moggie14, I wasn't sure if your post had been missed so I emailed.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Just to ensure everybody, I have not sent any veterinary medications, what I have sent can be purchased easily from any chemist.
> 
> The OP knows to ask their own vet which they have done.
> 
> ...


I think most of us PF regulars know CC always has the best interests of cats/kittens at heart and she is offering to help purely out of kindness and concern. I am incredibly grateful for any advice and help I am given by her; I respect her knowledge and we have never met in person. The OP HAD visited a vet and was seeking other opinions. Sometimes you just have to trust your instinct.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> To be honest I didn't mention it again because I thought it looked like something much more than a problem with flowers. If it were me I'd remove them anyway just to be sure


That's the thing though M14 it could be absolutely anything affecting poor little Purrito! I also mentioned flowers and plants! so we're all like minded at least! LOL! Just waiting for good news now!:yesnod:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This cat does have a vet appointment Saturday, I think skin scrape test should be back by then so hopefully we will have more news soon.

Will admit it looks sore under the black which most has now been removed, I am confident this will soothe the sores but it is not the main cure, only vet tests can sort the cure out. 

I know in 2 weeks blood tests are being done.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will confirm what I have been told, this started as an allergy but the owner has now removed what they used to use, the flowers I agree also has to be moved.

The cat did get better, then it started as feline acne just on the chin and sadly progressed from there despite vet appointments I don't think much has been given by the vet until it got to this stage.

If it is feline acne and nothing more, this is easily treated, only time is going to tell if I am right but I do expect in 7 days to see a photo of a happier cat with no sores, the fur will take time to grow, it is the sores that bother me.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I feel for poor Purrito and hope they can get to the bottom of his problems quickly.

For me this thread is an interesting read. When Topsy first got poorly on his first vet visit he had signs of feline acne that never really went away. As everything progressed it came back and progressed into hives. We are now looking at allergies and given they are responding well to steroids the vet is confident that allergies have been the root cause of everything. We don't know what the trigger is it may be food or it may be something outside.

Moving from cats to talking dogs I remember my mum and dads dog having horrendous problems around her mouth and snout. It looked awful and again was an allergy to an insect bite. I did have before and after photos of that but not sure I still have them. Took about 3 weeks from diagnosis and starting treatment to get better.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Food allergy trials takes ages.

Took me 6 months to do on one of my cats and it turned out to be beef and lamb.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

At the moment I am doing the cheats version of Hills ZD. I am a little scared to start introducing other things as he is doing so well at the minute.

Just looked for the photos of Sam (the dog) but I think I have got rid of them but if you saw them they would be a good reference against Purrito's skin.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does your cat like the Hills ZD, mine refused to eat this.

I think I have some in the cupboard if you want it, no good to me now as I feed mine raw.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes they love it even the one who doesn't have to eat it. I was surprised how quickly they switched to it as I thought I was going to have a battle on my hands.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Out of interest did the vet say anything about using Atopica?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

No, we were initially given some fuciderm cream. I think all the focus was on his tummy troubles as up until the point he got the hives everything was pointing to him having some form of enteritis. Once we had the biopsy of the hives we identified an allergic reaction and we thought we knew the cause (Whiska's temptation treats and/or Webbox sticks) everything cleared up when we eliminated these so we left it at that. Then he had a serious relapse and was so poorly that resulted in an emergency vet visit and despite all our efforts to stay off the steroids we really had no choice. Diet and steroids are working for now but we are hopeful we can wean him off. If we get him off the current meds and we spot treat as he has flare ups I wonder if it will be suggested then?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

With a friends cat he kept scratching his fur out, blood tests revealed immunity issues so the owner had to give Atopica, sadly for the rest of the cats life and he is only 3yrs old.

If the owner doesn't give a dose he then scratches again.

I hope your cat does get better xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thankyou  He has only just turned 2 and if what we are currently doing stops working I would give anything a go to keep him happy and healthy.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

KCTT said:


> Thankyou  He has only just turned 2 and if what we are currently doing stops working I would give anything a go to keep him happy and healthy.


Myself, I would rather have such a young cat as him on Atopica than steroids. Although there can be some unpleasant side effects of Atopica in some cats, e.g. vomiting, there is not the risk of potential damage that there is with frequent use of steroids e.g. of triggering irreversible Diabetes Type 2.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am happy with what the vet is suggesting for now, we are both aware of the side effects of steroids and the plan is to reduce down and hopefully stop. The reason he was put on them was to stop vomiting every hr or so as result of his allergy, so I guess vet didn't want something that would make this worse. Vet I am seeing has alot of experience and is the one people fight to see in the practise so happy to be guided by him, he tried to hard not to have to resort to this but that evening as an emergency we had no choice we had to do something that worked fast.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have to give this quick update:

Received an email this morning, bearing in mind treatment plan only started at 9pm last night, so only one treatment has been given before I received the email......

OP can see this working, there is already a small difference and the cat had not scratched all night, OP has said Thank You. 

Cant wait for 5 days to be up when hopefully we will see a happier cat with no sores.

Must state again, vets are still involved and tests still need to be done, this only relieves the sores, we don't as yet know any results as to what this is.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Have to give this quick update:
> 
> Received an email this morning, bearing in mind treatment plan only started at 9pm last night, so only one treatment has been given before I received the email......
> 
> ...


There was no doubt in my mind that there would be an improvement! Well done CC and send loving hugs to baby Purrito!:001_wub:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bet you're thrilled to bits CC and Purrito too - that's great news!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

KCTT said:


> I am happy with what the vet is suggesting for now, we are both aware of the side effects of steroids and the plan is to reduce down and hopefully stop. The reason he was put on them was to stop vomiting every hr or so as result of his allergy, so I guess vet didn't want something that would make this worse. Vet I am seeing has alot of experience and is the one people fight to see in the practise so happy to be guided by him, he tried to hard not to have to resort to this but that evening as an emergency we had no choice we had to do something that worked fast.


Difficult KCTT all of us would like to avoid steroids whenever possible but in some cases the positives outweigh the negatives. Hope all goes well! X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There was no doubts in my mind either 

Just hoping this is only an allergy or feline acne, only test results will tell.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> There was no doubts in my mind either
> 
> Just hoping this is only an allergy or feline acne, only test results will tell.


Shosh said in her post that in her opinion the course of Antibiotics that Purrito was given was too short and she should have had at least a months course. Maybe the OP can question her Vet about that too. I'm not that impressed with her Vet first they don't seem to know that a short course of AB's won't be enough then they are telling the OP that she should consider putting Purrito to sleep!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Shosh said in her post that in her opinion the course of Antibiotics that Purrito was given was too short and she should have had at least a months course.(


This was what made me make reference to my mum and dad's dog as she was put on a months course of antibiotics to solve her issues. I eventually found the photo last night and I had forgotton how bad it looked at the time. I remember the vet at the time having to get a second opinion from a more senior vet so I agree this is definitely something to question the vet on.

Really pleased that results are being seen on what has been tried so far. Well done to Catcoonz

Thanks for the well wishes to Topsy he will no doubt send a headbutt back when I tell him


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking forwards to hearing about progress with little Purrito! and the outcome from the Vet's visit today.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not heard anything as yet today, but when I do I will post.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have everything crossed that little Purrito is doing OK xx


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Absolutely fascinating! I stayed up until way past my bedtime to read the whole 15 pages. I am now a pumpkin...

Can't wait for an update, but looking good!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Myself, I would rather have such a young cat as him on Atopica than steroids. Although there can be some unpleasant side effects of Atopica in some cats, e.g. vomiting, there is not the risk of potential damage that there is with frequent use of steroids e.g. of triggering irreversible Diabetes Type 2.


In cats type 2 diabetes can be reversed, it happened to my friend's cat. He was on steroids for IBD and he developed type 2 diabetes. The vet took him off the steroids and put him on Atopica and insulin injections. After a week of insulin injections, he suddenly had a hypo. She rubbed honey into his gums and brought him around. After a visit to the vets and blood tests, it showed the diabetes had reversed. My friend was told it could happen in cats and so it did. Check with a vet if you don't believe it.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I should add, it's only reversible if caught and treated early, which it usually is with steroid use because vets keep a close eye on their patient when taking steroids.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> In cats type 2 diabetes can be reversed, it happened to my friend's cat. He was on steroids for IBD and he developed type 2 diabetes. The vet took him off the steroids and put him on Atopica and insulin injections. After a week of insulin injections, he suddenly had a hypo. She rubbed honey into his gums and brought him around. After a visit to the vets and blood tests, it showed the diabetes had reversed. My friend was told it could happen in cats and so it did. Check with a vet if you don't believe it.


All I can say is that my cat's Type 2 Diabetes, triggered by treatment for IBD with steroids, was not reversible.

Nor was it reversible in the cat belonging to a friend of mine, triggered by treatment with steroids for chronic dermatitis.

Nor has it been reversible in another friend's cat, who was treated with steroids for chronic severe gingivitis.

I daresay there may be a small percentage of cases where the Diabetes has been reversed, as you say - due possibly to constant veterinary monitoring, early diagnosis, and a large dose of good fortune. 

I shall certainly ask my vet what she considers the percentage of reversed cases might be. But, unless she can assure me its something like 75% of cases that are reversed, then tbh, I just would not be relying on it as a safety net. But I am naturally cautious by nature, especially when it comes to my cats


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I was really hoping we would have some news as Purrito went to the Vet yesterday. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I was really hoping we would have some news as Purrito went to the Vet yesterday. X


I keep checking this thread 
I hope Purrito is OK. I bet CC is dying to hear something too


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> I keep checking this thread
> I hope Purrito is OK. I bet CC is dying to hear something too


Morning M14 I don't suppose Purrito is any worse but I believe some test results were due back yesterday at the Vets which might enlighten us as to what the skin problem might be. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't hear anything yesterday, going to email owner again now.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> All I can say is that my cat's Type 2 Diabetes, triggered by treatment for IBD with steroids, was not reversible.
> 
> Nor was it reversible in the cat belonging to a friend of mine, triggered by treatment with steroids for chronic dermatitis.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate that it does not reverse in all cases, but nor does every cat develop type 2 diabetes whilst on steroids. One of my cats was on steroids for 12 months due to liver disease with no ill effects whatsoever. I currently have two of my cats on steroids and I know the dangers but fortunately they will be on them only short term, we have already started reducing the dose to bring them off the steroids. They both have short bowel syndrome and the steroids are doing nothing to help, so all I can do is try and find a food that suits them. One of them, the specialist thinks his bowel is failing and there is nothing we can do to stop it. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I found this on the internet. It's actually an article from Dogs naturally magazine but it mentions cats as well. I'm not suggesting not to take atopica, it did a wonderful job on resolving my friend's cat's IBD, but no drug is 100% safe:

Atopica: A Dangerous Path To Take

by Dr. Deva Khalsa in Holistic Care
Facebook
Twitter
Nothing seemed to be helping Buffy  an affectionate buff colored Cocker Spaniel. His owner was interested in holistic avenues. She was referred to a dermatologist after she had tried everything, (even steroids) and nothing had helped. The dermatologist prescribed Atopica for Buffy and the improvement was almost immediate. She couldnt understand why her holistic veterinarian and her local veterinarian (who was aware of her holistic leaning) had not prescribed Atopica.

The truth is that many veterinarians, both holistic and conventional, shiver with dread when they contemplate this product called Atopica. One of my clients  a nurse  contacted me after her veterinarian had suggested Atopica. She explained to me the strict rules and protective actions that a nurse needs to take when administering cyclopsporine, (which is the active ingredient in Atopica) to human patients were enough to make her very wary of using the product on her dog.

Atopica: What is it?

Atopica is a product that touts its efficaciousness with dogs who have allergies and other dermatological conditions. Most of my readers will know that allergies result from an incorrect response of the immune system to foods and environmental substances. For many years steroids such as prednisolone were used to decrease the ability of the immune system to function and thus relieve the allergies. Its when steroids cant and dont work that Atopica is prescribed.

Why does it often work so well? What does it do? How does it work?

Cyclosporine is a mycotoxin. Mycotoxins are harmful products produced by fungi. They are chemical in nature and are immune suppressing. Fungi rely on the mycotoxins they produce to kill any bacteria, other fungi, viruses and anything else that might compete with them. They suppress the immune system of dogs, cats and humans. Some examples of mycotoxins found in nature are aflotoxins, the most potent carcinogen on earth, and ocharatoxins  both produced by an Aspergillus fungi. Medical mycotoxins include Adriamycin, a chemotherapy drug and lovastatin, a cholesterol lowering drug.

The immunosuppressive effects of cyclosporine were discovered in Switzerland in 1972 and it was used successfully in preventing organ rejection in kidney transplants and later in liver transplants. Apart from transplant medicine, cyclosporine is used for a variety of skin conditions in both humans and pets. Of course, in transplant patients it suppresses the immune system so they do not reject their transplants.

The Side Effects

The side effects of this drug include headaches, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, shaking hands, swollen bleeding gums, cancer, kidney failure, hypertension, easy bruising, hearing problems, yellowing of skin and eyes, loss of consciousness, vision changes, swollen glands, immune suppression and dizziness. Interestingly, these arent side effects at all, but rather symptoms of poisoning caused by this mycotoxin poison. Farmers are familiar with the deleterious effects that mycotoxins can have on animals that eat moldy grain containing mycotoxins and the symptoms all agree. In fact, death is one side effect listed on the feline prescription.

The literature for people states that their risk of infection will be higher when they are on this drug and to avoid people with contagious diseases or infections. Of course your pets will have the same increased risk for infection and cancer. Youre told to wash your hands after you apply it to your cat or dog in the instructions. Hell, Id wear latex gloves if I ever had to apply the product.

Heres an interesting tidbit. I was totally amazed when I heard it and it made my distrust of the pharmaceutical industry go way up. I had a client who worked in the laboratories of a prestigious pharmaceutical company doing tests to determine the side effects from many drugs. She told me that they do initial testing protocols to set up the study and watch when the side effects occur.

Lets say, for example, that after 90 days 40% of the rats develop cancer and 20% go into liver failure. This information results in the company designing the study to last for no more than 60 or 70 days so that they can state that after that time they found that a minor percentage had minor side effects.

I guess when you view it from their perspective its the smart way to do it.

It took many years of my practicing medicine to fully understand that drug companies want to make money and not help or cure patients. If one pill would cure your high blood pressure what would happen to their monthly revenue if you stopped going in every 4 weeks to refill. Just so, no pet vaccination company brags that their vaccinations last for 10 or more years because of the revenue that they would lose.

Nowadays, one out of two dogs will develop cancer. Every dog and cat needs an immune system that works and works well. And this is why veterinarians who care and also understand the mechanism behind how Atopica works shiver in their shoes. They wouldnt use it on their dogs and cats and you shouldnt use it on yours.

For many of my veterinary friends, just the mention of this product makes us stare at each other in disbelief- speechless. Thats why I decided to write this for you today. Then youll know what we know.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just checking to see how Purrito's cat is


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Just checking to see how Purrito's cat is


Obviously I don't know about Purrito's lifestyle/work commitments... but I thought a little email to update CC would have been nice. I have to admit I'm a little disappointed. I just hope everything is OK with little Purrito.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have just received an email.

Going to take longer for a recovery but so far the cats eyes are not swollen anymore and still no scratching, sores are looking better than they did.

Still no results back as yet, hopefully they will be back tomorrow.

I have got the owner doing the treatment 4 times a day, hopefully I will receive a photo today so I can look and see if this is the improvement that I want.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Have just received an email.
> 
> Going to take longer for a recovery but so far the cats eyes are not swollen anymore and still no scratching, sores are looking better than they did.
> 
> ...


Awww! thanks Hon!I seemed to have formed an attachment with this little cat:001_wub: and have been worrying about him! Great there is an improvement! but we never doubted that did we!:thumbup:
Sorry I said about being disappointed not hearing from the OP but you know what's its like when you are waiting for news!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Updates are slow but I hoped no news was good news, I was getting concerned yesterday myself hoping that vet hadn't pts.

Treatment plan is for 2 weeks, as the sores were very bad I didn't expect a quick fix over 2 days but I am happy treatment is working slowly.

I hope I get a photo today, saw a photo after the first treatment and I was happy with that.

At least now the cat is not scratching the sores have a better chance to heal.

Long term plan will be set once vet results come in.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Soozi said:


> That's the thing though M14 it could be absolutely anything affecting poor little Purrito! I also mentioned flowers and plants! so we're all like minded at least! LOL! Just waiting for good news now!:yesnod:


I don't normally have flowers or plants but he was like that before I had any plants in the house


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Morning M14 I don't suppose Purrito is any worse but I believe some test results were due back yesterday at the Vets which might enlighten us as to what the skin problem might be. X


Called the vet on Friday but tests haven't came back going to phone again Monday morning.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I was really hoping we would have some news as Purrito went to the Vet yesterday. X


He couldn't go to the vet because tests results have not came back and would be a waste of money as they can't give me anything until they do bloods.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> He couldn't go to the vet because tests results have not came back and would be a waste of money as they can't give me anything until they do bloods.


Yes I know sorry! I Was getting over anxious!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lets hope the results are in tomorrow.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope Purrito is continuing to improve and you get the results very soon! xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Let's hope that the tests show an allergy that can be controlled. CC's magic seems to be helping Purrito along. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Keep thiking of Purrito - I hope CC has had an update at least


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to update today.

Ok, so apparently the vet has said the test they took was not a proper test ... not sure what that means.

So on 10th poor cat is being sedated and having bloods and skin scrapes, without these results we don't know exactly what is wrong.
The treatment I sent has stopped the scratching, which is good but sadly this is as far as it goes.

Personally, I think the sores look slightly better and it needs more time, but I will be honest and say all things have been through my head last night.

As long as the poor boy doesn't get worse before the tests come back I will be happy, Purito seems more content, have seen a video of him playing which was lovely to see, I just wish he was fully recovered.

Here are my own thoughts:

1. skin cancer .... but this would not go with antibiotics.

2. Mange ... possible.

3. Allergy .... I do think a high possibility.

4. Feline Acne ... based on this starting on the chin a high possibility.

Those are just my own thoughts, I am not a vet and only test results will reveal the diagnosis.

The good thing is Purito is still with us and the owner is not going to pts unless the diagnosis is extreme and cant be treated.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

It could well be an allergy and hopefully the skin scrapes will provide some answers. My experience was something that started and was treated as feline acne progressed to a diagnosis of allergy with the skin scrapes and biopsy. The speed at which it flared up when he had the reaction was so fast even the vet was shocked. Even now as the steroids are reduced to 1mg every other day you can start to see the small irritation starting back up around his chin the morning of the second day and gone by evening after he has taken his pill. Really hope the combined effort gets poor little Purrito sorted.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm pleased you are being updated CC, no need to apologise for not coming on the forum every five minutes 
I wonder what they mean by the blood test that has already been taken is 'not a proper test' - I guess you are not privy to what exactly they tested for :confused1:
Does a cat really need sedating for bloods and skin scrapes :confused1:
Anyway I'm pleased to hear Purrito is feeling a bit better and less itchy, that's a great start!
Thank you CC for the update xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> :
> Does a cat really need sedating for bloods and skin scrapes :confused1:


I think as a general rule that's what they do but depends on the cat whether it is necessary. I had to ask for it to be done under a local anaesthetic after being told it would require a general, fortunately for me they were able to do get it done without sedation.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree withCC I would not wait until 10th I would want tests done ASAP. It looks a severe case of what ever it is so I still have faith that the treatment will still have some effect. Just realized that the OP has another cat and a dog so I wonder if they might catch whatever Purrito has or if it is contagious or vice versa.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Does a cat really need sedating for bloods and skin scrapes :confused1:


Depends on the cat, really. Usually not, in most cases. I wouldn't sedate for bloods except with an extremely uncooperative cat - as for skin scrapes I would perform those conscious unless there was a risk of injury to the cat. I don't know how still Purrito keeps for tests.

Fidgety cat + scalpel blade near face = not a good mix. 

I've already posted my list of differentials; I look forward to seeing what the results are and I'm so glad the OP won't PTS at this point.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure what the "not a proper test" was to be honest.

Bloods cant be done until 10th due to the steroid Purrito had.

Whilst Purrito is not scratching the sores are not getting worse but I do think a longer course of antibiotics was needed in the beginning.

There is something else the owner could try but I am sitting back as I want these tests pushed through and I dont want Purrito to get a false test.

No even sure why bloods hadn't been taken before the steroid was given.

Hopefully I will get another update today. Will also see if we can get a photo up aswell and see if there has been much improvement.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Poor boy . As a very slight aside, I can't help misreading Purrito's name, since "prurito" is Italian for "itch"!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It all sounds very confusing and Purrito vet does seem to be doing things arse about face but we can only go by the information we have. CC at least the treatment is doing something to help this poor little boy for that we have to be grateful. Thank you for everything you are doing to help Purrito. X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Misi said:


> > As a very slight aside, I can't help misreading Purrito's name, since "prurito" is Italian for "itch"!!!
> 
> 
> Goodness me yes, that's a bit unfortunate isn't it!hmy:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hope we hear from OP on how little Purrito is getting on it's a long time to wait until 10th for news!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vets say they cant do any tests until 10th at the earliest due to the steroid.
Vets also wont even consider any antibiotics until after the results are back.

I am concerned about this, antibiotics did clear this up quickly before, so why they cant give the poor cat this medication for a longer cause, im not sure.

All I know is Purrito has stopped scratching and is more content, that's as far as it has got.

I have made suggestions to see a different vet but I don't know why this has not happened.

If I hear more I will post.

Due to tests which are going to be done, we need a clear result, so we had to stop what cream I sent as this would interfere with skin scrapes.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Little purrito has really torn at my heart strings so I'm a bit of a nuisense on this thread! Lol!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully doing a clean blood test without the steroids or antibiotics will give a good idea of what is going on. The wait may be frustrating but I do understand why they are doing it. Glad Purrito (which I misread as Burrito &#55357;&#56842 is improving though.


----------



## catladyjanice (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello, I can see your cats not well, cant understand why the vets not figured out what is wrong. Not sure if he is vaccinated as there are some nasty viruses that affect their immune system, when they are stressed for the slightest thing, something reactivates it and guess what they are poorly again, mine had calicivirus when they were young, it is so contagious, an indoor cat can catch it ,as it can be brought indoors off your shoes. I hope it works out well for you and your poor kitty.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catladyjanice said:


> Hello, I can see your cats not well, cant understand why the vets not figured out what is wrong. Not sure if he is vaccinated as there are some nasty viruses that affect their immune system, when they are stressed for the slightest thing, something reactivates it and guess what they are poorly again, mine had calicivirus when they were young, it is so contagious, an indoor cat can catch it ,as it can be brought indoors off your shoes. I hope it works out well for you and your poor kitty.


I think Purrito said earlier in the thread that he is not vaccinated because of this other problem.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey

Sorry haven't been on here but nothing to update you on until
He goes to the vet on the 10th October. I've been using the cream I was giving it's helping him stop scratching.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Hopefully doing a clean blood test without the steroids or antibiotics will give a good idea of what is going on. The wait may be frustrating but I do understand why they are doing it. Glad Purrito (which I misread as Burrito ��) is improving though.


Yeah need to wait till the medication is out his system before bloods and the l wait is very frustrating just want my cat better again. 

Hopefully they will give me antibiotics to help clear his face until the bloods come back.

He's also getting skin scrapes so they will have to put him to sleep (not pts) to take the samples.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> Hey
> 
> Sorry haven't been on here but nothing to update you on until
> He goes to the vet on the 10th October. I've been using the cream I was giving it's helping him stop scratching.


Nice to hear from you! Lets hope for a good result. I have seen some horrendous photos on the internet of cats with a similar looking skin condition on their faces that have been treated successfully and as long as the Vet can find out what it is I think it will also be treatable. So pleased that CC's cream is helping him!


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

28th September 









Monday


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww! don't they look sweet together!
I feel sure that once we get a diagnosis Purrito will be OK. I am just pleased that the itching has stopped as that must have been awful for him. It might just be the angle but his skin doesn't look so red in the second photo.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Purrito said:


> Yeah need to wait till the medication is out his system before bloods and the l wait is very frustrating just want my cat better again.
> 
> Hopefully they will give me antibiotics to help clear his face until the bloods come back.
> 
> He's also getting skin scrapes so they will have to put him to sleep (not pts) to take the samples.


I sympathise with this alot, I have waited 6 months to get my Topsy better but he is finally there. I was talking to my dad yesterday and showing him the photos. We remembered what Sam (dog) looked like when she had her her allergy and we are convinced that once diagnosed Purrito will make a full recovery. I do think more antibiotics are needed. Hugs to you both and fingers crossed for more positive news xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think from the photo's he does look slightly better, although I would have wished for the cream to have worked more.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor little guy does still look quite bad but I'm pretty sure I can see an improvement 
I love the photo of him with his tabby friend - so cute and at least they look relaxed and happy.
As others have said I'm confident that once the vet knows exactly what it is and how to treat it he will fingers crossed make a full recovery bless him xx

PS. CC whatever you have given him has helped, so he is in a much better place than he was a few days ago hun xx


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

His eyes are swollen up he can't open or see. I'm going to phone the vet this is ridiculous how a vet can sit and let a cat be in this state:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, please let us know what the vet says - that really doesn't sound good :sad:


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll have to phone them tomorrow morning


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Purrito said:


> I'll have to phone them tomorrow morning


Could you not phone the emergency vet ?

A fresh pair of eyes may help anyway


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Just called emergency vet they wanted him to come in but I can't afford £130 consultation they told me to wash his eyes in warm water and put some Fucithalmic and they will phone me tomorrow when they day vets open


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

If he is that bad you need to call the out of hours vet and get him seen straight away


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Purrito said:


> Just called emergency vet they wanted him to come in but I can't afford £130 consultation they told me to wash his eyes in warm water and put some Fucithalmic and they will phone me tomorrow when they day vets open


Could it be some of the cream you have been using has got in his eyes ? Hopefully washing his eyes will help x


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

It was a thick cream it didn't run into his eyes unless he's rubbed it in himself so I'm not giving him anything just wash with warm water


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The cream I gave you is perfectly safe for eyes, so this is not the problem.
He does need a vet.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You really must try and speak with the vet and make some payment arrangement this really is an emergency. I'm sorry to say but I really fear for purrito's future if he is not treated quickly. it's really gone on for too long.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

He's getting bloods taken soon and will
Be giving medication, he's on no meds so it will be making it worse he can't get anything until bloods but soon as bloods are done I'm sure meds will help.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> He's getting bloods taken soon and will
> Be giving medication, he's on no meds so it will be making it worse he can't get anything until bloods but soon as bloods are done I'm sure meds will help.


I hope you are getting Purrito to the Vet today if his eyes are still closed and swollen. Aside from the bloods and scrape tests Purrito needs *urgent medical treatment*. Hope you can pop in later to let us know how he is.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Purrito can open his eyes today and has vets at 3.40pm.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

That's him in for the night he's getting his tests done tomorrow morning.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That's good to hear hope all goes well for little Purrito he is such a lovely boy. Look forwards to hearing what treatment he will be given after the tests.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is good the tests can be done before 10th.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news! I was worried about him having to wait until 10th.
I have everything crossed that the vet can get to the bottom of this for poor Purrito and he can be cured and be a happy boy again - sending lots of healing and get well vibes to the little man xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Hope all goes well for Purrito tomorrow and that the tests bring some conclusive results that allow him to start on a treatment plan x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope it went well today at the vets and you don't have to wait very long for Purrito's results


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Still waiting to hear back but vets have ruled out mites from skin scrape.
Sorry, that's all the news I have for now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Purrito poor baby has to wear a cone but is back home safe, he has medication to take for a skin infection, so hopefully he will feel better soon.

Bloods not sure how long they take but have been done at the vets.

Get well soon beautiful Purrito xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just checking in to see how he was...so sorry that he deteriorated but hopefully some results will come back soon and sort him out once and for all. Poor baby xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Aww so pleased he is home! I expect the bloods will reveal more. Thanks CC for everything you have done! Get well little purrito we are all thinking of you. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Although the cream I sent did help a little bit it wouldn't have been a cure, so glad Purrito has had his tests done and hopefully Purrito will be back to his beautiful self very soon.

Little guy has touched my heart as I know he has with others.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Although the cream I sent did help a little bit it wouldn't have been a cure, so glad Purrito has had his tests done and hopefully Purrito will be back to his beautiful self very soon.
> 
> Little guy has touched my heart as I know he has with others.


Very much so hun, thank you for helping him when he was suffering and I am really hoping for better news soon for the gorgeous Purrito xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am putting together a little box for Purrito, toys and a blanket to wish him better, will put from everybody, if this is ok.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Purrito, I give Leo and Daisy regular updates about you. They're sending purrs and wishing you a quick recovery xx


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I am putting together a little box for Purrito, toys and a blanket to wish him better, will put from everybody, if this is ok.


Very sweet thing to do

thank you


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I am putting together a little box for Purrito, toys and a blanket to wish him better, will put from everybody, if this is ok.


I would like to contribute towards a little get well gift for little Purrito!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, that's very kind Soozi, I am going to do direct from zooplus as postage will be cheaper that way and we can get more goodies for Purrito.

Will let you choose which things you want to send 

Will do the order tomorrow evening.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Very excited for Purrito getting these lovely gifts people are so kind and I'm sure he will be a lot happier with some new toys


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You and Purrito are very welcome hun, give him a cuddle from us all xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I would like to contribute towards a little get well gift for little Purrito!


Me too - will do PP as before CC xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you HB xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

can i put in too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As people are kindly donating for the beautiful poorly Purrito I will post here of what we have sent. The total spent was £71.35.

Purrito will receive (order was done last night) .....

Trixie Plush Bed 
Thrive Shrimp Treats
Catessy Rabbit Treats
Cat Toy Mouse
Pack Balls & Mice
Kickeroo
Kitty Lake
Cat Tunnel
Squeaky Mouse
Squeaky Ball with Feather
2 x Ceramic Food Bowls
2kg Applaws Chicken Biscuits
Trixie Cat Shape Wall Board
Trixie Soft Brush
Kong Feather Mouse/Catnip
2 x Sisal Balls with Feathers


If donations go over the amount spent, I will place another order for Purrito, so all donations for this beautiful boy he will receive.

Thank you. 

Get well soon Purrito xx


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

@ Catcoonz, I'd also like to make a donation towards something for Purrito, do you have a PayPal address where I can send some money to? If so, please PM it to me, thanks.

I hope Purrito is feeling better and that he makes a full recovery.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bloods are back, we find out the results tomorrow.

I am not going to sleep tonight, I have all paws crossed for purrito.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Bloods are back, we find out the results tomorrow.
> 
> I am not going to sleep tonight, I have all paws crossed for purrito.


Me too CC! I'll just have to read all night! Lets hope that whatever Purritos test have shown that it can now be dealt with and he will be back to his little self soon! X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh gosh me too! Loads of positive vibes for a good result Purrito xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

2pm is vets for Purrito, will update once I hear any news.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

These vets are useless, they have not sent bloods away until today, which just delays everything.

They have given Atopica, which is what I suggested before and they refused until bloods were back, but today they issued this medication.

So basically, they have delayed what poor Purrito could have been given before now, useless.

Poor purrito does have eye ulcers so has drops for this.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> These vets are useless, they have not sent bloods away until today, which just delays everything.
> 
> They have given Atopica, which is what I suggested before and they refused until bloods were back, but today they issued this medication.
> 
> ...


Thanks CC! Why on earth did the Vet not give this in the first place? I assume that the AB's have been stopped because little Purrito was being sick or has an alternative med been given for the infection? I really feel that this Vet is not up to scratch and wasting a lot of precious time but Purrito has her reasons for using them so we have to accept that. I so hope we hear something more positive soon! Bigs hugs to our little Purrito! X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I presume other medication except the eye ointment has stopped, but will check.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Confirmed as still on antibiotics and has vets again Monday.

Purrito's owner apologises for not updating much due to working long hours but she is fine with me updating and will return as soon as she can.

She has said Thank you to everybody for caring and helping.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Confirmed as still on antibiotics and has vets again Monday.
> 
> Purrito's owner apologises for not updating much due to working long hours but she is fine with me updating and will return as soon as she can.
> 
> She has said Thank you to everybody for caring and helping.


Thanks Hun! X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

The vet really doesn't sound great - and presumably the next appointment is Monday because of the weekend - if they sent them yesterday there would be no delay 
I'm lucky that my vet does inhouse testing for most stuff so the result is available straight away.
Poor little Purrito - I so want him to feel better - like NOW :sad:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully this is an allergy and the Atopica would work in 3 days, so should see an improvement Monday.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Soozi said:


> Thanks CC! Why on earth did the Vet not give this in the first place? I assume that the AB's have been stopped because little Purrito was being sick or has an alternative med been given for the infection? I really feel that this Vet is not up to scratch and wasting a lot of precious time but Purrito has her reasons for using them so we have to accept that. I so hope we hear something more positive soon! Bigs hugs to our little Purrito! X


Atopica has quite a few side effects and regular assessment of organ function is recommended, including an assessment prior to use. I also like to have a FeLV, FIV and Toxo status before I use it.

I expect this is why it wasn't used before.

However, if things change and you get to the point where an animal is suffering then making an informed decision to use it without knowing the organ function etc is justifiable.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If Purrito has eye ulcers then I will mention Colloidal silver again, (would also be soothing for his face)
I recently had a pretty large ulcer develop on one of my eyes and it has healed beautifully using CS ( even the eye specialist was surprised at how quickly it healed)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Purrito says Thank You for his gifts, hopefully his owner will get time for a few photo's soon.

Purrito has vets tomorrow at 2.15pm, will update when I hear any news.

Thinking of you Purrito. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really hoping for good news tomorrow.. Not sure how much more this little one can take :-(


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Purrito is staying at the vets to get his eye swelling down.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm pleased to hear he is at a vet and being treated at last - I have everything crossed for a swift improvement for the poor little guy xx


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Skin samples came back he hasn't got mites, his face isn't infected and shouldn't get any worse as soon as bloods come back they can give him the right treatment they still think it's an allergy of some sort. His eyes are more to worry about but the vet said they will get the swelling down so he can open his eyes again and I can continue with drops at home.

Thank you CC for keeping everyone updated, very greatfull for everyone's help and support. 

Here's a little picture of Purriot as a tiny little baby <3


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That sounds very positive. You might have to use a bit of tough love with Purrito and get the drops in no matter how much he creates give him a nice treat after every treatment and lots of cuddles. It will take time to get him looking how he was but he is such a Gorgeous boy and with the vets help and your love and care he will get better. Please keep us updated. Please give Purrito a big hug from me and Liddy.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm feeling very positive  vet will phone me tomorrow about his progress.

Hugs from last night in bed


----------



## Rosie The Cat (Sep 21, 2014)

Happy to hear that Purrito is on his way to getting the right treatment, he looks so much better in the photos above than in the photo in the fist post, get well soon Purrito 

*[edit]*

Sorry, just realised the photos above are of him as a kitten.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for updating Purrito, I have all paws crossed for a good recovery and I am always here via email to help you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Some people have asked how they can help Purrito direct through the owners vet, Purrito would very much appreciate some help this way.

You can either pm myself or Purrito for details of the vet.

I will be in contact with Purrito's owner via email aswell to help as much as I can.

Thank you.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm afraid I haven't read the whole thread but just wanted to check - have you removed the flowers?

It really could be (and fingers crossed it is) something as simple as that

Also, can you say when the allergy started - it might help narrow down what could be the cause (my dog has allergies so know how tough it is )


Puritto - I'm not too far from you - sadly too far to pop in daily to help with the drops, but if I can do anything to help, please do get in touch - happy to give you my email address if that would be of use - pm on way re vet details


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah haven't any any flowers or plants in the house since September. 

Maybe washing powders ? :S


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Purrito, I know this is going to be difficult for you but if you get time try and list anything used at the time this started.

So, anything like,,,,

Hairspray/food/carpet cleaner/ flowers/ air fresheners/ perfume/etc.

soap powder ... did you change or have you continued to use the same one since you got purrito.

Lets try to eliminate everything then when the bloods come back hopefully we will have a result to know exactly what it is.

Ok, very rarely do I apologise, but today I will say I am sorry to you if my messages have seemed rather curt and distant, I will be honest and tell you I was worried you didn't have the strength to continue treatment and was going to give up.
That was my own way of getting you to have more faith, stay stronger and together we will all do our very best to support you and Purrito.

At any time you feel you cant cope, you must say, until tests are back yes we are guessing but please until we get any results do not give up.

Stay strong, you can do his eye treatment, I know its difficult but now there is more help offered you need to stay positive. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I also think Purrito will get well now! It is so hard having to put your cat through unpleasant treatments but it has to be done I think we get more upset than they do to be honest! I remember crying my eyes out having to force feed my last girl but it had to be done. Feeling very positive for our lovely little Purrito X CC you are an absolute star! :thumbsup:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Purrito said:


> Yeah haven't any any flowers or plants in the house since September.
> 
> Maybe washing powders ? :S


If its any help I have an elderly cat who is allergic to anything lavender related. That includes washing powders, air fresheners etc. The slightest bit brings her out in a scabs all over her but particularly her head and ears. Luckily I hate the smell of the stuff too but we only discovered it after using a washing powder with it in and she had been sleeping on our bed. She does also have flea allergy dermatitis but luckily we haven't had any fleas (touch wood!) for a number of years. xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CC, I believe Purrito knows you have a good heart, and that you're concerned that her cat gets the help he needs.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

I used to use liquids for washing my clothes. Then changed to powders
I used carpet cleaning stuff that you Hoover up 
I've used air fresheners, candles, flowers and hairspray but I change my hairspray all the time and only really use it in the bathroom.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Purrito said:


> I used to use liquids for washing my clothes. Then changed to powders
> I used carpet cleaning stuff that you Hoover up
> I've used air fresheners, candles, flowers and hairspray but I change my hairspray all the time and only really use it in the bathroom.


_**if* *_an allergy is the cause...

Switch for now to Sensitive (unperfumed) washing powder / liquid & conditioner, if you use it. Stop using the air fresheners, candles, no flowers, preferably no hairspray but maybe you can find a 'sensitive' one. You might also want to switch for now to unperfumed soap and so on. Also stop using the carpet cleaning stuff but of course do continue hovering!

I would also put him on a single novel protein diet for the time being. At the very least I would make sure he is on a grain-free diet, which doesn't have to be expensive.

You also need very little in the way of cleaning agents for hard floors & work surfaces - surfaces clean very well with a damp microfiber cloth and a touch of soap or washing up liquid if necessary.

If he has an allergy hopefully this will resolve it, unless he is allergic to dust mites or (possibly!) humans. However it will take time, and allergies don't always go away on their own once the cause is removed - cats often need a course of steroids and/or antibiotics to clear up their skin.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good practical advice from Oriental Slave. I had to do all those things she suggests when I was trying to get to the root cause of my cat's chronic skin problems. 

Over a period of months I got his skin problems resolved, but apart from his diet which definitely turned out to be part of the cause, it may have been a number of things within the home environment that were responsible, e.g. laundry liquid 

So for that reason I have kept using only sensitive, unscented laundry products, and for cleaning hard floors use a soapless steam cleaner, which works better than all the chemical cleaners. I never use scented candles, plug-ins etc anyway, as I have asthma, and never have cut flowers in the home.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I thought this looked like an infestation - mites, fleas, mange - cats can be allergic to these as well as suffering from the infestation itself. Poor little soul.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

lostbear said:


> I thought this looked like an infestation - mites, fleas, mange - cats can be allergic to these as well as suffering from the infestation itself. Poor little soul.


Nope got tests back yesterday isn't any of they things. Just waiting on bloods.

Funny feeling it's the washing powder because I've just moved house and his face was fine when we moved and I've had the same box of stuff since then. Can't be sure though until bloods. :confused1:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> Nope got tests back yesterday isn't any of they things. Just waiting on bloods.
> 
> Funny feeling it's the washing powder because I've just moved house and his face was fine when we moved and I've had the same box of stuff since then. Can't be sure though until bloods. :confused1:


It's often washing powder even with human allergies. Stop using it for now and try a sensitive hypo-allergenic for now and see how it goes. I think it might be the carpet cleaner. When do you get the results of the bloods?


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been using Persil Non Biological Washing Powder

Also Lenor Enhancer Unstoppables only just started using this product.

Think I only used the carpet cleaner twice since I've moved don't have it anymore. 
Bloods should be back this week.

im going to get flooring, take carpets out the house so I don't have to use cleaning products. I'm sure steam moping would be safer for Purriot is he's got allergies.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Certain foods or food ingredients can cause allergies both in humans and cats. Did you change anything recently?


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

He was on a food allergy diet before and on steroids but after the steroids finished his face was clean but it came back again so they took him off the food cause it was expensive and they thought it might be something else and not food. He doesn't get human food he's had salmon and tuna before that's as far as human food he's ate. 

But they have put him back on a food allergy diet as we wait for bloods.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Change your washing powder and consider cleaning the carpets again without any cleaner to try to get the residue out.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

it can be so hard to identify an allergy in humans or cats - we expose ourselves to so much everyday that identifying the one specific item can be an utter pain.

cats are the same as humans in one respect, I know for a fact that human's can develop allergies spontaneously later in life with very little to trigger these. Apparently, cats are the same.

I developed an allergy (hives) over 12 years ago that took 3 years to diagnose. It was triggered by an insect bite and turned out that what was causing the hives was UV light.

Just because it's something that Purrito has been around before with no sign of a problem, doesn't mean he hasn't developed an allergy spontaneously.

I know this is a daft thing to say, but have you tried an antihistamine like piriton - if it was a histamine reaction if would be super itchy and have lots of little sores and bumps....

p.s. this is an article on hives/urticarial in cats
Allergic Reactions: Hives (Urticaria) and Swelling of the Face (Angioedema) in Cats


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd recommend switching from Persil Non Bio powder to the liquid one. If you use softener then opt for the sensitive ones or those recommended for babies.
I truly hope the blood tests help as I would love to see little Purrito well again poor boy. :sad:


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I'd recommend switching from Persil Non Bio powder to the liquid one. If you use softener then opt for the sensitive ones or those recommended for babies.
> I truly hope the blood tests help as I would love to see little Purrito well again poor boy. :sad:


He will be well again  in time


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Purrito said:


> He will be well again  in time


Now that is what I wanted to hear. xx


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Now that is what I wanted to hear. xx


Yeah I want to do everything to get him better I need him  I would never pst


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> I'd recommend switching from Persil Non Bio powder to the liquid one. If you use softener then opt for the sensitive ones or those recommended for babies.


Sorry but an allergy can be to something in one of the sensitive / baby ones just as easily as any other 

Liquid is good thorough as it dissolves better than powder so can be rinsed easier so there's less residue


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Sorry but an allergy can be to something in one of the sensitive / baby ones just as easily as any other
> 
> Liquid is good thorough as it dissolves better than powder so can be rinsed easier so there's less residue


Very true but much less likely to be an irritant. Surcare I think it's called is marketed for people that are very sensitive to detergents


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> I'd recommend switching from Persil Non Bio powder to the liquid one. If you use softener then opt for the sensitive ones or those recommended for babies.
> I truly hope the blood tests help as I would love to see little Purrito well again poor boy. :sad:


Why should persil liquid be any better than powder unless its a 'sensitive' one?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Very true but much less likely to be an irritant. Surcare I think it's called is marketed for people that are very sensitive to detergents


Surcare do liquid & powder, and a fabric conditioner though personally I wouldn't use any conditioner at present.

Also clean the drawer in the washing machine to get rid of any buildup.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just personal preference really - I think it's better at cooler temps as I wonder if the powder dissolves properly


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping to see some pics and an update on Purrito. Hope he is doing well. Think about him a lot X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I hope Purrito is starting to look and feel better.
I would certainly be suspicious of the carpet cleaner you mention having used and would suggest hiring a carpet shampoo machine called Rug Doctor ( cheap from Homebase etc, but do not use any shampoo, just plain water.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/26008-shake-vac.html
As for washing products, for many years I have been using a *tiny *fraction of the recommended amount of detergents and my clothes still come out clean. You can boost performance by adding a dash of Soda crystals to the wash, and white vinegar as a softener if you feel the need. The trend for long lasting scent in these products cannot be doing any of us or our pets a favour.
You could even use a product like this
NEW Ecozone Ecoballs 1000 washes, NEW improved formula and performance, NEW softer wash balls: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I use Surcare laundry liquid or Boots Sensitive Laundry Liquid, but no fabric conditoner. i.e. the fewer products you use the better. Either of those 2 laundry liquids are fine both for my cat with the skin problems and for me, as an asthma sufferer. 

PP, in the past I did try the Eco Balls, but found they were not that effective at getting the washing clean. But perhaps the newer version is better


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey I'm always eager to check this thread looking for good news about Purrito. So when do we expect the blood test results? Sending hugs xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey I'm always eager to check this thread looking for good news about Purrito. So when do we expect the blood test results? Sending hugs xx


I'm also still worrying about little Purrito I hope there has been an improvement. 
X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I keep checking back.... seems a long time to get results :sad:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will update for you ....

Have heard Purrito is staying for the weekend at the vets, not sure if bloods are back yet but his skin is healing.

Vets have placed purrito on hypoallergenic food which has given him an upset tummy.

Eyes are still being treated.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Will update for you ....
> 
> Have heard Purrito is staying for the weekend at the vets, not sure if bloods are back yet but his skin is healing.
> 
> ...


Thanks CC I am glad the updates are filtering through to us from someone so we know how he is doing! Hugs!
X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will always update when I receive emails from his owner.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just heard Purrito is going home from the vets today.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Bloods have came back!! It's nothing in the house so it's a food allergy. He's still on Atopica and he can come home later today. His eyes are looking a lot better so I've to give him eye drops at home and he's to go back on Monday for a check up.

I'll get a picture of him when he comes home so you can see him looking better


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Haven't posted on this thread before - and only noticed it a few days ago so have come back to see how poor Purito is doing. Glad he's not so poorly now :thumbsup:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> Bloods have came back!! It's nothing in the house so it's a food allergy. He's still on Atopica and he can come home later today. His eyes are looking a lot better so I've to give him eye drops at home and he's to go back on Monday for a check up.
> 
> I'll get a picture of him when he comes home so you can see him looking better


Awww! Thanks you so much for letting us know! That's great that they now know what it is! Would absolutely love to see some photos of little Purrito I'm one of many in his fan Club!:thumbsup:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good news - very pleased to hear Purrito is well enough to come home! :thumbsup: 

I must say I did suspect a food allergy, as the symptoms were similar to the food allergies my cat had (only Purrito's were much worse). Best thing now is to get P on an elimination diet, so you can identify which protein(s) he is allergic to. 

This problem can be resolved, I promise you. It may take time, it took me about 4 months to sort out my cat's diet, and clear up his skin problems, but as long as you keep strictly to the diet after that it should be fine. 

If you need any guidance on using the elimination diet I am very happy to help.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Yay! He's home


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad he's home and things are looking more positive. Is that a 'welcome home' greeting he's getting from your other puss?


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Purrito said:


> Yay! He's home


Welcome home beautiful boy, he looks so much better than the photo at the begining of this thread, finally there seems to be light at the end of tunnel for you and im sending lots of love,luck and purrs your way xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww lovely Purrito! He has a way to go but his skin and eyes definitely look better! I bet he loves being home again. Huge cuddles and strokes for him please! We've been so worried about him. :001_wub:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh wow - just flicked back to page 1 and that's a huge improvement 

Love your other cat giving him a errr welcome 'hug' home :lol:

Fingers crossed he continues to improve - as CM says, an elimination diet sounds like the way forward

it can be a frustrating process (I've been through it with my dog to try to find the cause of her flares of Colitis) but def worthwhile


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news and lovely to see the huge improvement already for the gorgeous Purrito


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just popped over from the dog forum, I have been following Purrito's thread and I am pleased to hear he is feeling and looking better x


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone  :biggrin5:


----------



## surferwoman (Oct 15, 2014)

I believe it is just an allergy. My cat has an eye that runs once in awhile. We are allergic to each other. But its nothing serious. My cats sneeze sometimes due to the allergy. It comes and goes.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A stupid question of the day from me.

So if skin scrapes and blood tests have all come back normal, and this is an allergy, would Piriton not have been an option.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> A stupid question of the day from me.
> 
> So if skin scrapes and blood tests have all come back normal, and this is an allergy, would Piriton not have been an option.


Not stupid

Anti-histamines can certainly help in some cases but may not make a huge amount of difference to some (think to how some people get hayfever & manage OK with anti-histamines whereas others can still be streaming & really suffering)

Maisie, my dog, has allergies - they are environmental so unfortunately we cannot exclude them  we tried the 'usual human' anti-histamines for her & they did absolutely nothing

The only thing that absolutely 100% stops her itching is steroids  but there are the obvious reasons for not wanting her on these long term

I changed vets mid-summer who started her on a high dose of an antihistamine that can have results in animals - Ataraz Hydroxyzine - Pet, Dog and Cat Medication and Prescription List | petMD and I did manage to get her steroid dose down to a much lower level


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

But surely worth trying? In an appropriate dose of course.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Do antihistamines work for food allergies? 
If they do, then worth considering whilst they sort out the diet, I agree


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

antihistamines work for anything that is a histamine reaction - histamine reactions can be caused by anything - food, environment, anything


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think purrito should check with her vet before she uses anything apart from what's been prescribed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Definitely, this was more of a question for me.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Definitely, this was more of a question for me.


Would say it's a question for her vet.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yay Purrito, I'm so happy he's home, he looks soooo much better! 

Glad you've got a diagnosis now; fingers crossed it is that and can be controlled now. 

I do always say that face=food. 



Shoshannah said:


> Here is my list of differentials for cats with itchy faces:
> 
> *Common*
> *Food allergy - always top of the list for me!*
> ...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just popped in to check how Purrito was doing and HE'S HOME!!!!

AND looking SO much better I'm really pleased. I hope he continues to improve and the condition can be controlled. Sending him lots of love xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Glad you've got a diagnosis now; fingers crossed it is that and can be controlled now.
> 
> I do always say that face=food.


Now .... I find that interesting! 

Would tie in with Maisie too as she (touch wood) never has problems with her face - it's her paws / legs / tummy etc that itch


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

So glad he's doing much better - I've not posted before, but have been following from the start.

Not that it's relevant here any more, but in case it's useful for anyone else


OrientalSlave said:


> Why should persil liquid be any better than powder unless its a 'sensitive' one?


For people with allergies, liquid washing products are recommended over powdered ones. The rationale is to do with dissolving, so that the rinse cycle of the wash is more effective, meaning a chemical residue on the fabric (causing further direct irritation) is less likely.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Would love an update on little purrito. Hope his allergy is clearing up. X


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Purrito was at the vet today he goes every week for a check up. Vet says he's looking good but need to keep on the medication and eye drops and has to keep cone on still. He's been very playful  I'll
Upload a video


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

That's wonderful news! I've been thinking about when the cone comes off. If you are worried about him scratching, then ask about a product called Soft Claws. We used them on our Purdy after her brain surgery. She had no skull over a large area, so if she had scratched and caused an infection, it could have been horrendous.

They are coloured plastic tips that you glue over the trimmed claw. On the whole they stayed put for some time and worked well


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Little Zooey said:


> That's wonderful news! I've been thinking about when the cone comes off. If you are worried about him scratching, then ask about a product called Soft Claws. We used them on our Purdy after her brain surgery. She had no skull over a large area, so if she had scratched and caused an infection, it could have been horrendous.
> 
> They are coloured plastic tips that you glue over the trimmed claw. On the whole they stayed put for some time and worked well


Can I find this online so I can see? He doesn't go back untill the 30th


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

23 October 2014 - YouTube


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless him! Lovely to see Purrito so relaxed :thumbup1:


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Bless him I was waiting to see whether he would just use the cone to scoop it up. Glad to see Purrito is feeling better and his face is looking better too. Keep persevering and you will get there in the end x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, Purrito likes the Kitty Lake, lovely to see him happier and playing. xx:thumbup1:


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Yeah, Purrito likes the Kitty Lake, lovely to see him happier and playing. xx:thumbup1:


My cats would adore this!! Where can I get one??


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> My cats would adore this!! Where can I get one??


Here it is:
Great deal on the Kitty Lake at zooplus


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww! This has made me so happy seeing purrito really enjoying himself and looking so much better he's definitely on the mend! :thumbup1:
The kitty lake was a gift from PF members and was chosen by our one and only CC! Well done Hun! I think I will have to get one for Liddy!
Please keep us updated purrito I for one can't get enough of seeing that gorgeous boy! X:thumbup:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aw so nice to read good updates and see the steady progress. The video was cute. Sending another load of healing vibes xx


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh he looks SO much better. Well done for persevering, he is a lovely cat


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

oh wow! he looks so much happier  

thanks for sharing the photo & video - he really likes the kitty lake


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

These are the claws Soft Claws | Alternatives to Declawing. Purrito is obviously safe with his collar, but perhaps you could leave a message for your vet to call you back. If he thinks it would be a good idea, then maybe order a packet and take them along at your next appointment. One of the vet nurses might be able to help you fit them. I know ours loved doing Purdy. They put her in a pink set once


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely video of the gorgeous Purrito! :thumbup1: Thanks for sharing it with us
He looks so much happier, bless him. What diet is he on now?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

slartibartfast said:


> Here it is:
> Great deal on the Kitty Lake at zooplus


Thanks so much! I must get one!


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Lovely to see Purrito feeling and looking much better judging by the YT clip. Really liked the Kitty Lake ... not sure I can justify the cost ... Blackie's favourite toy is a long piece of string ... with me on the other end of it 

By the way, did you have any problem with Purrito after the collar was put on? I'm not sure now whether the one given to us earlier this year to stop Blackie scratching the bare patch over one of his eyes was big enough. When we got him home it was absolutely heartbreaking to see his very stressed reaction to the collar so we had to take it off after half an hour to stop his panting and calm him down.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Kitchen Maid said:


> Lovely to see Purrito feeling and looking much better judging by the YT clip. Really liked the Kitty Lake ... not sure I can justify the cost ... Blackie's favourite toy is a long piece of string ... with me on the other end of it
> 
> By the way, did you have any problem with Purrito after the collar was put on? I'm not sure now whether the one given to us earlier this year to stop Blackie scratching the bare patch over one of his eyes was big enough. When we got him home it was absolutely heartbreaking to see his very stressed reaction to the collar so we had to take it off after half an hour to stop his panting and calm him down.


Awww poor Blackie, some cats will just not tolerate them and rather than stressing it is better to remove it but does mean watching them like a hawk. They tell you to persevere but that doesn't always work. X


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Little Zooey said:


> These are the claws Soft Claws | Alternatives to Declawing. Purrito is obviously safe with his collar, but perhaps you could leave a message for your vet to call you back. If he thinks it would be a good idea, then maybe order a packet and take them along at your next appointment. One of the vet nurses might be able to help you fit them. I know ours loved doing Purdy. They put her in a pink set once


I can't take the collar off as he scratches his face like mad!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Purrito said:


> I can't take the collar off as he scratches his face like mad!


Judging by the video, his collar doesn't appear to bother Purrito too much so I'd leave it on for as long as possible as he heals x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Purrito said:


> I can't take the collar off as he scratches his face like mad!


I would definitely leave the collar on Purrito he seems to be managing fine! I know he probably doesn't like it much but it's a must at the moment. Could you ask the Vet if he could give some sort of soothing cream or antihistamine?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Soozi said:


> I would definitely leave the collar on Purrito he seems to be managing fine! I know he probably doesn't like it much but it's a must at the moment. Could you ask the Vet if he could give some sort of soothing cream or antihistamine?


Agree - I'd def ask the vet if there's a cream that might help. It might be something like fuciderm which is a great cream or something as simple as a moisturiser would help

As his wounds are healing, they're bound to get itchier


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Updated photo of Purrito for everybody


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Updated photo of Purrito for everybody


Thank you so much CC what a difference he's doing so well! Good boy Purrito you have done so well with your collar! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Fantastic progress, his sweet white face looks almost fully healed. Thanks for the photo CC


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

He's looking terrific! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Good to see him looking better


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to see Purrito is so much better. Looks like he is well on the road to recovery now, and hopefully your troubles are over! :thumbsup: 

Whatever you are feeding him seems to be working anyway. Well done!

Many good wishes to Purrito for the future.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow another huge improvement, brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! He's looking so much better 

Keeping the collar on is working a treat


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow!. Its amazing to see how much he's improved in such a short time. He must be feeling so much better now.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow what an improvement, so pleased to see him looking better. You don't realise how poorly allergies can make them.


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

So very pleased to read that all's well that's ended well x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Any November updates on Purrito? I hope by now he's fully recovered and the lampshade was taken off


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No further updates, as far as I am aware Purrito is still making a recovery, still wears the buster collar and still on medication.

I know Purrito's owner is unable to connect to pf at the moment, I am also having some problems connecting.

I will email and see if I can find an update for you all.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Any news on little Purrito?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, I will drop her an email to see if we have more news.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have any updates as I havent heard from Purrito's owner. 
If I do, I will post.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Back to square one with Purrito.

Atopica has had no effects so back on steroids as Purrito is back to scratching again.

Still on veterinary food.

I guess now, we look at environment allergies.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh what a pity . Poor baby.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no poor boy :sad:
I wonder if the owner ever asked her vet about using an antihistamine? 
I also wonder if she has thought of all the possible environmental potentials to rule out such as cleaning products, laundry products, perfume and air fresheners, hairsprays, etc.
Presumably fleas, mites have been ruled out. Not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I thought environmental allergy was the most likely suspect from the start as it'd only started since she moved house?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This news has come as a big shock to me I really thought Purrito had been recovering well as we heard nothing from the OP. So what now for the little boy? I'm gutted about this news.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Me too Soozi. If it is environmental it's a pity that Purrito didn't move in with CC when the offer was made.
Ooops sorry just thinking out loud


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just received an email, Atopica is still being given along with steroids, poor boy still has the buster collar on, this has been far too long for him.

My offer to take Purrito will always stand, his owner knows this and only needs to email me and I will take him.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor Purrito it seems dealing with allergies are a lot of one step forward two steps back and it is very frustrating. I hope everything goes well for little Purrito and they can get to the bottom of what is going on quickly.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very sad indeed to hear little Purrito is back to square one, poor thing. 
I really sympathise with his owner, as more tests may be needed meaning further expense for her, as she has no insurance for him


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As far as I am aware the vet is not doing further tests, reason being both skin scrapes and bloods have come back clear.

Purrito is on a special food to eliminate food allergy, so then we leave Environment allergy, only Purrito's owner can eliminate this.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> As far as I am aware the vet is not doing further tests, reason being both skin scrapes and bloods have come back clear.
> 
> Purrito is on a special food to eliminate food allergy, so then we leave Environment allergy, only Purrito's owner can eliminate this.


I wonder what an earth could be causing it I know Purritos owner had a long list of things that could be the culprit so I would imagine she has removed all these things! Racking my brains now!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I wonder what an earth could be causing it I know Purritos owner had a long list of things that could be the culprit so I would imagine she has removed all these things! Racking my brains now!


House dust mites, pollens - can't really avoid these, unfortunately.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What a shame for poor Purrito. So sad to read this. I just hope he's not too uncomfortable with it all and something can be done to relieve his symptoms.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So, just me thinking aloud and back to what I thought originally anti-histamines could be the way to go.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> So, just me thinking aloud and back to what I thought originally anti-histamines could be the way to go.


The only thing that really seems to control my dog's allergies is steroids 

I can get these to a really low level with antihistamines but if I stop the steroids totally (and just give her the antihistamines) she itches

Hers are environmental (grass / certain crops etc) and as I live in the country unfortunately I can't avoid them so it's trying to get a balance with the drugs as low as poss but keeping the itching to a minimum

There are newer drugs around but sadly it's an excluded condition on her insurance so these are not affordable long term

The steroids are cheap but the antihistamies are £10 / week when she's at her worst


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you 

Purrito is back on steroids, so hopefully he stops itching soon.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I feel so sad that little Purrito still has to wear the lampshade after so long. I hope this allergy can be controlled soon so he can resume his little cat life. Hugs and strokes being sent. XX


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww sweet Purrito isn't well yet :sad: I can't think of any tips. But just sending lots of healing vibes and get well wishes xxx


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Only just seen that poor little Purrito's problem is still ongoing. Very sad to read this. Makes me realise how lucky we were that the problem was solved pretty quickly when Blackie scratched both sides of his neck raw. 

Wishing Purrito to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
Sorry haven't been updating you on Purrito. 
Purrito is doing very well and is still on Atopica.

Thank you for the support

His skins looking better and doesn't need his cone.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that is great news :thumbup1:
Thanks for updating us - he looks so much better


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow he looks amazing and what a handsome boy he is . Well done for persevering it looks like you both got there in the end


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh he looks really good. I'm so pleased I have been thinking about him. Thanks for updating us


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really pleased to hear this, he looks wonderful. He must feel so much happier. Congratulations


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, Purrito looks so much better, glad he doesn't have the cone on anymore.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the update. He looks SO much better!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for the update! I think about Puritto often and feel so happy now to see him looking so good! He's gorgeous! onwards and upwards!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

WoW! What a difference! 

He must be so chuffed he's not got he cone on anymore


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Great news to read. Thank you for the update. What a relief it must be for you.


----------



## Purrito (Sep 23, 2014)

He is very handsome thank you


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh he's looking so much better - that really is great news


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, great stuff!! So glad Purrito is no longer prurito . Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww Purito has anybody told you lately you are very good looking? :biggrin:
So so nice to hear about the happy end! Hugs to you both xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Purrito said:


> He is very handsome thank you


Wow!. What a heart warming sight.


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

I love this boy


----------

